# Sticky  Headers do SSC



## Barragon

Temos que fazer como os Polacos e meter um header com as nossas fotos :rofl:

Portuguese Forum


----------



## Reflex

Por acaso passou-me isso pela mente...
...não tinhamos era fotos suficientes para fazer 1 header! :|


----------



## Fern

Quantos e que nos somos? Temos que comecar a fazer uma contagem! E ja agora comecar a recolher fotos!!


----------



## Reflex

Os holandeses já haviam feito 1 com 1 foto em conjunto. Agora os polacos... :lol:
Forumers regulares deve andar por volta de 20, tvz...


----------



## [Smeagol]

Temos de fazer uma poll: sensos 2005...

Mas eu n sei fazer uma poll alguém que me explique?


----------



## Barragon

heheh poes uma poll com uma unica hipotese (ser forumer portuga ) ou então poes qual a tua nacionalidade e duas opçoes: - ser portugues ou não ser

Zenços 2005


----------



## Reflex

Smeagol, quando fazes 1 novo thread, em baixo tens 1 opção que diz _post a poll_ e quantas hipoteses a poll terá. Seleccionas essa opção, fazes submit new thread e após isso aparecer-te-à um novo quadro onde colocas quais as opções, se queres 1 poll publica, o numero de dias de duração da poll (se puseres 0, fica com tempo indeterminado), etc...


----------



## Lss911

Tb é importante pôr hipóteses forumer regular e forumer esporádico ou qq coisa parecida...


----------



## Reflex

Bom, poll só se fosse publica, e quem se indicasse forumer regular do forum portugues, teria direito a parte do header...


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Bom, poll só se fosse publica, e quem se indicasse forumer regular do forum portugues, teria direito a parte do header...


Quem costuma estar no nosso forum mas que não é português (brasileiro ou outro) também conta? acho que se devia por uma opção português e não português ... ah e também aqueles que são não vivem cá também deviam se descriminados (Fern e etc.. :laugh: :tongue4: )


----------



## Barragon

Reflex said:


> Bom, poll só se fosse publica, e quem se indicasse forumer regular do forum portugues, teria direito a parte do header...


Quem costuma estar no nosso forum mas que não é português (brasileiro ou outro) também conta? acho que se devia por uma opção português e não português ... ah e também aqueles que não vivem cá também deviam ser descriminados (Fern e etc.. :laugh: :tongue4: )


----------



## Barragon

Olha Lisboa La em cima  biútiful


----------



## Reflex

LISBON AGAIN!!! :banana:
O fantástico header panoramico do Lss911 para toda a gente ver!!! :applause: :master:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Lss em grande lololo kem diria ke kaundo fosses lá em cima terias os teus 15 minutos de fama neste grande forum internacional!!


----------



## Fern

Barragon said:


> ah e também aqueles que não vivem cá também deviam ser descriminados (Fern e etc.. :laugh: :tongue4: )


 :tongue: Bem bem vamos la a ver o respeitinho, olha que eu faco queixa a qui a Isabelinha!!


----------



## Lss911

O meu header tá em uso!! yeah!!! Mais um de Lisboa a bombar em grande!!!!!!

:applause: :carrot: kay: :banana2: :horse:


----------



## Lss911

Foi mesmo excelente tar la em cima daquele edifício!! Valeu por isto nem que seja!! é Lisboa emg rande mais uma vez...se o header tá lá é pela cidade que temos!!


----------



## Paulo2004

Lss911 said:


> O meu header tá em uso!! yeah!!! Mais um de Lisboa a bombar em grande!!!!!!
> 
> :applause: :carrot: kay: :banana2: :horse:


Parabéns Lss911!! 

:cheers2: 

Continua com o teu trabalho e encontra perspectivas diferentes de Lisboa. Serão sempre bem vindas!


----------



## [Smeagol]

grande... já o 3º header de lx aqui no forum!!!

parabens lss911...


----------



## xandre

é bom que mais uma vez tenha sido escolhido um cabeçalho portugues, obrigado por fazerem estas fotos panoramicas, apesar de não gostar mt deste  se não tivesse escrito lisbon nem sabia.


----------



## DonQui

Filipe_Golias said:


> Esta foi a semana dos banners de cidades espanholas/hispânicas? Hoje é Bilbao, ontem foi San Salvador... Valencia, Murcia, etc. :sly:


it is a Spanish/Hispano invasion! :horse:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Looks like it!  Not that i'm affected... just found it curious to have so many in sucession.


----------



## JohnnyMass

viste os meus pippo? já ficaram lá atrás! vai ver.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Tão fixes! Especialmente o 1º com o novo farol


----------



## JohnnyMass

pois é, gosto muito desse, tem é de ser redimensionado.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Claro!









































Tás à espera de quê?


----------



## JohnnyMass

de TU o faças!:lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

OLHA!!! :sly: Trabalha tu, meu caro! Nã faço biscates por aqui


----------



## JohnnyMass

claro que não!!!:lol: desculpa, não sei como pude pensar tal coisa de ti!!:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Falem com o Jan para amanha termo uns de PT...


----------



## Reflex

Qualquer coisa fica melhor do que um a dizer "Happy New Year", a 3 meses de tal efemeride...:|


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Que estupidez, rámente! :doh: Que é que lhes deu na cabeça?? P'ra isso punham os headers de Lisboa c'aqui estão hno:


----------



## DonQui

On Monday is the Jewish Happy New Year! :yes:


----------



## Barragon

Não entendi a escolha do banner.... :?


----------



## Barragon

Já pus os banners em baixo na pagina dos banners.... será suficiente?


----------



## Barragon

O que acham destes para o Porto:


----------



## JohnnyMass

gosto mais do segundo!


----------



## Barragon

Sinceramente gosto mais do primeiro.... mas o segundo não fica atrás!! 

Tivesses tirado uma foto melhor :tongue:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

JohnnyMass said:


> gosto mais do segundo!


És pouco suspeito! :lol: Mas não tens culpa, o sol é que não ajudou...

Eu gosto mais do 1º também... a foto original é super! kay:


----------



## Barragon

O primeiro está fixe porque dá para ver o simbolo do SSC na água!! :yes:

Mando PM ao Jan?


----------



## CS-TOA

Não seja por isso...


----------



## Lss911

Gosto muito deste!!


----------



## Arpels

estão os 3 excelentes


----------



## Paulo2004

Espectacular. Vão os 3, assim o Porto está sempre na berra!


----------



## Barragon

Mais uns quantos feitos à pressa!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

escolho o 5 Barra
esse ultimo de Ponta delgada parece ser boa ideia, julgo nunca termos tido Headers das nossas belas ilhas..
mas também não tem grande skyline deve ser por isso


----------



## Barragon

Muitos dos headers nao tÊm o skylie e frisam apenas alguns edifícios!


----------



## Barragon

Pessoal o Jan mandou-me um PM a dizer que um dia destes vai por um banner portugues.....  não digo qual nem em que diaaaa ... wait and see!!!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

diz la pha


----------



## Barragon

Só o Arpels e o Jicas é que sabem


----------



## Lss911

Peguem em fotos e numa moldura com as dimensões do header. Depois é só explorar milahres de possibilidades!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

olhem o header d´hoje.. parece uma brochure daqueles cruzeiros para o México
k bimbalhada :rofl:


----------



## Lss911

Ya ya! MTa fatela! ACho que estamos longe do aproveitamento de headers portugueses. é preciso apostar mais!


----------



## Reflex

O 5ª é fantastico!!:applause:
Também gosto muito do 6º e o ultimo!!


----------



## JohnnyMass

estão muito bons Barrita!!!:yes: gosto muito do de ponta delgada!!
e que tal este? as dimensões não são as certas mas é um princípio...alguém que se fartou de chorar até está em destaque e tudo!!!:lol:


----------



## Phobos

hehehehhe agora já não choro mais depois dessa homenagem! :lol:³


----------



## JohnnyMass

tás a ver como é?


----------



## Phobos

Mas agora eu vou chorar de emoção... ³


----------



## JohnnyMass

não chores então...não há razão para isso!!! és, ou eras, um membro dos melhores deste forum...é uma merecida homenagem!!!:lol:


----------



## Phobos

^ 
Porque és ou eras :?


----------



## JohnnyMass

tens andado um bocado "apagado" dantes participavas mais.


----------



## Phobos

Não tem havido muitas novidades também...Eu tenho andado mais pelos foruns mundiais agora.


----------



## JohnnyMass

mas que bem, muito cosmpolitan agora...


----------



## Barragon

JohnnyMass said:


> estão muito bons Barrita!!!:yes: gosto muito do de ponta delgada!!
> e que tal este? as dimensões não são as certas mas é um princípio...alguém que se fartou de chorar até está em destaque e tudo!!!:lol:


Está excelente Jiquitas!!!! :applause: :master:

Ve lá se te puseste ao pé de mim.... depois eu é que tenho medo  heheh


----------



## JohnnyMass

tive de pensar bem quem é que punha ao pé de mim, para não se porem com merdas...


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Podias estar à minha beira se quisesses, era-me igual... duh :|

Espero que consigas ter fotos suficientes pra chegar à width necessária


----------



## JohnnyMass

nao me parece...acho que ninguem mais vai por aqui fotos.
tenho de alterar com as que tenho e agora nao estou com pachorra.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Nem gente pra encher um header temos!


----------



## JohnnyMass

com alguns malabarismos consegue-se.


----------



## Viriatox

Uma coisa que podes fazer é por exemplo pores no centro "portuguese forumers" (em duas linhas) ou algo de parecido, assim ocupavas já um espaço e punhas algo em fundo ou em preto mesmo


----------



## JohnnyMass

pois...posso tentar algo do género. como disse este foi so um teste.


----------



## Barragon

Viriatox said:


> Uma coisa que podes fazer é por exemplo pores no centro "portuguese forumers" (em duas linhas) ou algo de parecido, assim ocupavas já um espaço e punhas algo em fundo ou em preto mesmo


Boa ideia!


----------



## Barragon

Jicas acho o header dos gajos de Singapura muito engraçado... podias até fazer por cima de uma foto de Portugal!


----------



## Viriatox

Olhaa o header!, eu conheço essa cidade


----------



## Phobos

Podiamos fazer uma coisa igual para o fórum tuga


----------



## JohnnyMass

pois...já é dia 19 e a Invicta está lá em cima para o mundo inteiro ver!!!epper:


----------



## Phobos

Ah então era disso que o Vitó estava a falar..eu pensei que fosse do header dos gajos de Singapura.Aqui só aparece depois da meia-noite o do Porto


----------



## JohnnyMass

ahhh...pois é!! espera aí que já te mostro como fica....


----------



## JohnnyMass

fica assim!


----------



## Phobos

Que lindo que ficou.Está optimo!


----------



## JohnnyMass

pois claro que ficou! afinal é a INVICTA!!!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

*AI O POOOOORTOOOOO!!!!!* *proud* *proud* *proud*

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:

*OBRIGADO, SSC!!!! * :master:


----------



## JohnnyMass

não nos fizeram nenhum favor...


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Epá... só tou a agradecer porque foi uma bela surpresa, não porque estava desesperado ou isso


----------



## DonQui

FELICIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADES PORTUUUUUUUUUUUGAS!!!!!

:banana:


----------



## Barragon

Ehehehe olha ali o Porto  

Já tinha visto antes :lol:


----------



## Reflex

:applause: 
Bibó Puorto!!!:bow:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Ooooooooooh! Já se foi...


----------



## JohnnyMass

o próximo de portugal vai ser este!!


----------



## Barragon

portuguese forum


----------



## JohnnyMass

ficou mesmo bom com aquela bandeira!!!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

a bandeira fica muito bem.. talvez pudessem por Portuguese forumers em baixo da bandeira? nao sei, nao percebo nada de design lol


----------



## Barragon

o Jan depois mete!


----------



## JohnnyMass

exacto, isso e o logo do SSC!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Portugal greets You

Welcome to Portugal

Portuguese Forumers

Portugal loves You All (mothafucka's :rock

Qual destas mensagens preferem? tirando o que está () lógico  ehehehe


----------



## MCarr

A pulga da samantha tambem lá está :hilarious:


----------



## JohnnyMass

MCarr said:


> A pulga da samantha tambem lá está :hilarious:


ela merece!!!:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Portugal greets You
> 
> Welcome to Portugal
> 
> Portuguese Forumers
> 
> Portugal loves You All (mothafucka's :rock
> 
> Qual destas mensagens preferem? tirando o que está () lógico  ehehehe


portuguese forumers claro!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

JohnnyMass said:


> ficou mesmo bom com aquela bandeira!!!


Eu não disse que ficaria bem a bandeira a esvoaçar? Hein? HEIN?


----------



## JohnnyMass

disseste? :lol:...ah pois, quando perguntei da primeira vez!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

o jan vai po-lo quando?


----------



## JohnnyMass

nem sequer sei se vai miguel...


----------



## Filipe_Golias

*Pontes Dona Maria Pia e São João*









*Marginal*









*Marginal e Foz do Douro*









*Foz*









*Rio Douro, Porto e Afurada*









*Casa da Música*


----------



## Barragon

Estão excelentes Filipe


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Obrigado, Barra


----------



## Vapour

Muito bom o da Casa da Musica.

Ja estou a ver os tugas todos a dizer "hello"  O cabelo do Marco Bruno esta fantastico, toda a malta do SSC vai copiar o Povoa de Santa Iria style.


----------



## [Smeagol]

JohnnyMass said:


> estão muito bons Barrita!!!:yes: gosto muito do de ponta delgada!!
> e que tal este? as dimensões não são as certas mas é um princípio...alguém que se fartou de chorar até está em destaque e tudo!!!:lol:



*e eu sou preto*  :sleepy:


----------



## Barragon

Smeagol... acho que estás no novo que o Johnny fez!


----------



## Reflex

Será?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Está sim... é logo o 1º da linha de cima!


----------



## Arpels

ta ali bem juntinho a jamanta


----------



## Whose Homepage

JohnnyMass said:


> o próximo de portugal vai ser este!!


So is the banner up for you guys? 

I'm going to have to wait til midnight ... almost 6 more hours! 

But it's cocktail time!  So I :runaway: for a :cheers2:


O, and could someone please tell me who's who in these photos? I recognize only Vapour, Marco Bruno, and DonQui.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

^^ Here it is as of now


----------



## Whose Homepage

Ah! Muito obgridada, Filipe!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

You're welcome, Whose! 

You know you could see it earlier, don't you? Try to change your PC date to 31 and refresh the browser


----------



## Viriatox

:banana: :banana: FICOU FANTASTICO!! :nocrook: :cheer: :applause: :cheers2: ^^ :master: :banana2: :cheers:


----------



## Barragon

Elah.... que bom!!!!! epper:

:dance:


----------



## Whose Homepage

Filipe_Golias said:


> You're welcome, Whose!
> 
> You know you could see it earlier, don't you? Try to change your PC date to 31 and refresh the browser


Are you kidding? I'd never undertake the risk for fear of not being able to set things straight again. 

But thanks again, Filipe! And I can see the banner now. :banana:

Hi, guys! :wave:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Ninguém nos Para!! ahahahah
a bandeira tá linda!!


----------



## JohnnyMass

é a melhor foto com a nossa bandeira que já vi!!!
tive-a durante dois anos em frente ao meu estirador lá nos US para a ver todos os dias!!!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Barragon said:


> Jicas eu sabia que ias gostar.... pelo menos suspeitava que querias algo assim... gostas mais de algo singular !


Eu tb gosto de banners que se destaquem pela sua unicidade :yes: 
Já agora que castelo está no 1º banner? E que planicie (linda!) está no 6º banner?


----------



## Barragon

Se vires o nome do ficheiro da imagem ..... :|


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Barragon said:


> Se vires o nome do ficheiro da imagem ..... :|


Castelo de Bidos? :lol:

A foto de Miróbriga está então excelentemente bem apanhada :applause:


----------



## Barragon

Pois :| faltou-me o Ó !!

Ve la esta foto na foz.... o céu está brutal!! http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/North/Porto/photo241360.htm


----------



## JohnnyMass

Barragon said:


> Jicas eu sabia que ias gostar.... pelo menos suspeitava que querias algo assim... gostas mais de algo singular !


claro...o singular é que vale a pena dar a conhecer. tudo o que é plural e comum não vale a pena!


----------



## Reflex

Barragon said:


> E a pedido de famílias estão aqui mais uns!


PORRA, BARRAGAO!!!:drool::drool::drool:
Tirando aquele em que apareceu a minha linda face, estes sao dos melhores headers que por aqui ja vi...
Desde que nao me peças para escolher SÓ 1, na boa!!

(ja agora...o 1º é de onde?)


----------



## Barragon

O primeiro é o castelo de óbidos.... o 3 é do de marvão


----------



## Reflex

O banner d'hoje é 1 dos mais impressionante...:shocked:


----------



## MCarr

O barragon é muito melhor a fazer banners do que o nosso colega barbudo


----------



## Arpels

estão suberbos Barra :applause:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

MCarr said:


> O barragon é muito melhor a fazer banners do que o nosso colega barbudo


os coisos do barra tao muito bons mas o nosso amigo barbudo nao lhe fica atras.. fazem os dois coisos muito bons.


----------



## Fern

^^ Tu andas obcecado com os coisos pah!


----------



## Daniel C.

Barragon said:


> E a pedido de famílias estão aqui mais uns!


Uau, estes banners estão fantásticos, parabéns a quem os criou!


----------



## JohnnyMass

já viram o de hoje??? que uke:


----------



## [Smeagol]

somos muitos mais... e o nosso ta muito melhor


----------



## Filipe_Golias

JohnnyMass said:


> já viram o de hoje??? que uke:


LOL! Taditos... nem todos são abençoados com os poderes de fotomontagem e "cropagem" daqui da gente  :lol:

É verdade... destes últimos do Barra, não foram sugeridos ao Jan mais nenhuns?


----------



## JohnnyMass

não sei...mas se calhar era melhor não abusar se queremos um no dia 1 de dezembro.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

OK, tens toda a razão :yes:


----------



## JohnnyMass

tenho de começar a pensar nisso a sério.


----------



## MCarr

JohnnyMass said:


> tenho de começar a pensar nisso a sério.


acho melhor deixarmos antes o barragon pensar nisso que tem mostrado um grande valor a fazer banners, o jonny é que parece que as barbas papam tudo só pra ele, quando aparece um banner do barragon é sempre uma desculpa esfarrapada qualquer.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Qual será o tema do proximo banner tuga?  Ou sera apenas paisagem nacional?


----------



## JohnnyMass

não sei...tenho estado a pensar em criar aquele para a nossa assinatura.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

AAAAH! Pois é! Não me lembrei mais desse... até porque tinham dito abrir um thread pra isso, não foi?


----------



## JohnnyMass

pois...mas quem teve a ideia fez-se despercebido quando eu referi isso...:|


----------



## Barragon

Podíamos mandar o de bragança com o nevoeiro.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Podiamos. Acho que esse era do agrado de alguns de nós :yes:


----------



## JohnnyMass

quem manda? acho melhor não ser eu!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

o jan já deve tar farto de ver headers tugas :laugh:
mas azar!!


----------



## JohnnyMass

:lol:....pois é!


----------



## Barragon

EU também não mando.... :lol:

Mais vale alguns nossos que esses ranhosos .....


----------



## JohnnyMass

ainda só mandaste um barra...força, manda tu o próximo!


----------



## Barragon

Não mando não ..... acho que agora é a ve do Filipe...


----------



## JohnnyMass

por mim tudo bem.


----------



## Fern

Entao mas nos ja nao temos um la em cima hoje? A millenium bridge de Ourense!?


----------



## Barragon

Fern said:


> Entao mas nos ja nao temos um la em cima hoje? A millenium bridge de Ourense!?


:hilarious


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Ai então a batata quente calhou-me a mim foi? :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

parece que sim!:lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Pois... já vos falta a lata né? :baeh3:


----------



## JohnnyMass

it's only your duty as a SSC member!


----------



## serial_man

^^ Alguém me consegue explicar que header vem a ser este?! (O de hoje) ^^ 

uke:


----------



## JohnnyMass

então não se vê logo que é Birmingham?:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Que beleza...... o que ainda safa é a penny..... :hilarious hno:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

headers conceptuais.. muito á frente não é pa entender..é para admirar como uma peça de arte :laugh:

já vale tudo para publicitar o pais..


----------



## Arpels

lol :laugh: e nós com tantos tags lindos


----------



## Fern

Birmigham ja esteve pior, antes era tudo assim! Agora tem-se modernizado e evoluido muito apesar de continuar a ser a cidade mais gozada aqui da GB!


----------



## JohnnyMass

gozada pq?


----------



## Fern

Por causa do sotaque e do lixo urbano que era a cidade!


----------



## JohnnyMass

ahhh...makes sense!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

por acaso sempre achei Birmingham uma cidade evoluida.. vinha no meu livro de ingles que ate e lembrome k até tinha um bom sistema de transports etc anyway é a 2 cidade inglesa né?


----------



## Arpels

é a segunda mas populosa area metropolitana do UK, ou pelo menos era ate ha uns anos atraz.


----------



## Barragon

o sotaque????


----------



## JohnnyMass

é o sotaque carregado das midlands!


----------



## Fern

Eles dizem 'oi'm from bermingham'


----------



## JohnnyMass

pois dizem!:lol:...


----------



## Barragon

Mando este?


----------



## JohnnyMass

yes please!


----------



## Barragon

Devia ser o Filipe a mandar.. mas pron eu mando.. :rant:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

^^ Eu disse que mandava depois de 4ª feira. Só apareci agora aqui... ok?

Mas se já mandaste...


----------



## Barragon

Mandas para a próxima... mas o que podes fazer é um apanhado de todos os headers que este thread tem :yes:


----------



## JohnnyMass

já viram que o gajo que fez o de hoje meteu lá o nome dele?:lol:


----------



## Barragon

JohnnyMass said:


> devias ter escrito logo Bragança, Portugal, Barra!


e achas que não escrevi?


----------



## Fern

Barragon said:


> saberão??
> 
> Se puseres no google... braganca aparece só a de portugal...


Sim saberao.. ja sabes que o meu portugues esta cada vez pior..
Ja agora da-me uma estimativa de quantas pessoas achas que ao verem o banner irao muito interessadas ao google ver onde fica a cidade. 
Nao leves isto a mal, o banner esta excelente o Jan e' que deveria ter sido mais cuidadoso!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Daniel_Portugal said:


> poucas devem saber... das k tao aki registadas e das k vao ver o header.. provavelmente nenhuma mesmo.. *a nao ser k axem a foto tao linda tao linda k se vao interrogar e kerer saber onde fica  e kuando descobrirem vao dizer "ahhhh so podia mesmo ser nakele pais lindo"* :lol: ahhahaha


Mas é que é isso mesmo!









Ninguém fica indiferente àquele nevoeiro


----------



## Barragon

Fern said:


> Sim saberao.. ja sabes que o meu portugues esta cada vez pior..
> Ja agora da-me uma estimativa de quantas pessoas achas que ao verem o banner irao muito interessadas ao google ver onde fica a cidade.
> Nao leves isto a mal, o banner esta excelente o Jan e' que deveria ter sido mais cuidadoso!


Concordo.


----------



## Petronius

Daniel_Portugal said:


> JonnyMass no banner de hoje... o sexto a contar da esquerda pra direita ta-te a fazer olhinhos :lol:



johnny mass no banner e eu não vi!!


----------



## Petronius

viva Bragança!!!!!!... ou será Braganca...


----------



## JohnnyMass

Petronius said:


> johnny mass no banner e eu não vi!!


não era eu, era alguem que me estava a fazer olhinhos, segundo o daniel.


----------



## Petronius

JohnnyMass said:


> não era eu, era alguem que me estava a fazer olhinhos, segundo o daniel.



adondes?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eheheheheheheheh era eu a brincar com o jonny petronius.. o header era este.. e o que estava a fazer olhinhos ao jonny é este :lol:


----------



## Arpels

Petronius said:


> viva Bragança!!!!!!... ou será Braganca...


melhor Braganca k Braganza não


----------



## [Smeagol]

ta brutal.... :master: :master: :master:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Lindo! :master:


----------



## Karsh

Sem dúvida, um dos melhores headers de sempre :naughty: :tongue3: :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

olha o rapaz de Bragança!


----------



## Fern

Daniel_Portugal said:


> eheheheheheheheh era eu a brincar com o jonny petronius.. o header era este.. e o que estava a fazer olhinhos ao jonny é este :lol:


As coisas em que tu reparas... :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

LOLOLOL


----------



## Phobos

Só agora é que vi o banner de Braganca!Está muito bom,apesar da falta do "ç"


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Karsh said:


> Sem dúvida, um dos melhores headers de sempre :naughty: :tongue3: :lol:


Parabéns


----------



## cellete

Parabéns polo header de hoxe, e moi fermoso; saúdos dende Galiza


----------



## JohnnyMass

Fern said:


> As coisas em que tu reparas... :lol:


de facto...
eu nem tinha reparado, queres ver que ando enganado?:lol:


----------



## Fern

Em relacao ao que?
Fica aqui outro link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=302734
Mas va um de cada vez porque senao temos os gregos outra vez a mandar bocas..


----------



## JohnnyMass

em relação ao que tu sabes!


----------



## Fern

So agora reparei que pus o link no thread errado! :bash:
Acho que estou a apanhar Arpelite aguda!! :runaway:


----------



## JohnnyMass

pois, já tinha reparado! tás muito distraido.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

pessoal.. um header bem ao estilo de sao paulo :hilarious (é claro k isto eh a gozar)


----------



## Barragon

Manda ao Jan mas põe Vila Nova de Gaia e o tipo de letra é outro... Está fixe!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ta um kadito "coomie"  dá akela onda sao paulo =D


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Feito a partir daquela foto que o Paulo postou no thread "Fotos de edificios de Lisboa"


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

hmmm isso pro lado direito tem predios? eh k fika tipo parece montanha pro lado eskerdo.. pelo menos poe um poukinho mais pra baixo a foto pra ver como fika..


----------



## Arpels

Fern said:


> So agora reparei que pus o link no thread errado! :bash:
> Acho que estou a apanhar Arpelite aguda!! :runaway:


uma Arpelita aguda so te fazia bem á saude :sleepy:

esta fixe esse Filipe kay:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Daniel_Portugal said:


> hmmm isso pro lado direito tem predios? eh k fika tipo parece montanha pro lado eskerdo.. pelo menos poe um poukinho mais pra baixo a foto pra ver como fika..


Eu quero mesmo apanhar as hélices na montanha e não pus mais pra baixo tb pra não cortar as antenas das amoreiras.

Btw, o header de hoje não foi alterado? Agora é este da gigantesca avenida de BA... mas tb já não me recordo do que estava antes :doh:


----------



## Arpels

o k estava antes era um com fotos dos foristas de Toronto :yes:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

vou fazer um header que mistura predios de lisboa e porto.. e fazer um skyline porreiro.. que me dizem? até poderiamos por no SSC mesmo com o topico "portugal of the future" ou "Portugal modernization".. ou "modern portugal".. k axam?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Arpels said:


> o k estava antes era um com fotos dos foristas de Toronto :yes:


Mas isso já vinha de ontem... queres ver que era mesmo este de BA pra hoje e eu vi coisas? :? :lol:

Ya, Dani... tenta isso


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

aki está :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Puseste a "pila" da boavista em grande plano! :lol: Repetiste a torre de Bessa Leite... e puseste a fonte-monumento de marechal gomes da costa como edificio! :hilarious

Ehh... não tá mau mas fazes melhor que isso!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eu pus a pila da boavista sim :hilarious

convenhamos que em ponto pekeno nem é feia :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

mas axas k um gaju k nao conheça as cidades pensa k isso eh montagem?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

A 'pila' desvenda logo que é montagem, e a torre duplicada tb...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

a pila axo k nao desvenda muito.. porke poderia ser uma torre gigantesca espelhada..


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Claro que desvenda! Tá torta, mal iluminada e tens paineis de vidro maiores que os das amoreiras! Se fossem reais deviam ter uns 10x10 metros :uh:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

pois =P


----------



## Phobos

Filipe_Golias said:


> Feito a partir daquela foto que o Paulo postou no thread "Fotos de edificios de Lisboa"


Esse ai está muito bom.Eu acabei de fazer outro com as Amoreiras,mas acho que não está tão bem assim...


----------



## Barragon

Estão ambos bons... mas hoje o da torre agbar está muito fixe.


----------



## Lss911

o do golias está melhor porque tem coloração bem mais rica!


----------



## Barragon

O que poderíamos fazer era irmos a todas as paginas e juntarmos todos os headers :yes:


----------



## Phobos

Eu também gostei mais do dele.Será que já foi proposto ao Jan?


----------



## Lss911

Mas por acaso a perspectiva do teu header é mais atraente, ainda uqe n demonstre os "moinhos de vento".


----------



## Phobos

Mas está mais banal e as cores não estão tão realistas.O do Golias talvez ficasse melhor se mostrasse um pouco mais os predios abaixo das Amoreiras,assim como o meu mostra.


----------



## JohnnyMass

bom eu prefiro o do golias, pela cor e pelo facto de que como não se vê a base das torres não há maneira de realmente avaliar a sua altura!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

o 1 ate parece um sklyne decente.. o que um bom angulo fotografico pode fazer :hilarious:


----------



## Lss911

endeed! atao avancemos!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Não fui eu que tirei a foto, apenas a 'cropei', por isso penso que posso dizer porque prefiro o "meu" banner. Acho que fica muito engraçado o skyline a um lado e as hélices lá distante no outro e, além do factor cor (que o Phobos podia tratar aumentando a saturação), no "meu" banner as torres sobresaem do resto do edificado lisboeta e assumem o protagonismo que lhes é pedido no banner.


----------



## Marco Bruno

*Cabeçalhos para o Skyscrapercity II - (Headers)*



Coloquei lá alguns de Lx a ver se escolhem algum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=2901704#post2901704

1 - historic center skyline, photo taken from the river.









2 - modern districts, photo taken from the castle by Justme (Jo Chambers)









3 - historic center









4 - boats crossing the tagus river









5 - alfama disctritc & tagus river









façam os vossos, e metam lá (e aqui também)

Tem de ter todos *709 x 79 pixels * de tamanho.

*Banners novos*

6 - 25th april bridge at night made by *CS-TOA*









7 - Lisbon 2010









Banners já usados:









25th april bridge by CS-TOA 









*NOVAS PROPOSTAS*

filipe_Golias









Phobos


----------



## Barragon

Aqui estão mais uns perdidos no meio do outro thread:


----------



## [Smeagol]

o de bragança já apareceu tbm...


----------



## Filipe_Golias

E este tb :yes:


----------



## JohnnyMass

e os meus!


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

olha a Dragon Khan.. que saudades,, fui la 3s vezes e ficava la o dia todo


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

HAHAHAHAHAH das primeiras montanhas k eu postei no antigo thread das montanhas russas foi precisamente essa =) a maior montanha russa em k eu ja andei.. arrepiante =)))))


----------



## Reflex

Cabeçalhos para o Skyscrapercity I (que entretanto ficou unsticky...)


----------



## Barragon

Acho que quando fechares um thread por passar dos 500 deves por sempre o URL do antigo no primeiro post.


----------



## Reflex

Eu não o fechei, o MB já o tinha feito; eu apenas tirei o outro do sticky...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

PORRA! outra vez a dragon khan? ja uma vez foi este header =D


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Espero que não se importem que eu tenho sugerido 2 possíveis banners tugas para o SSC header, ao Jan


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

pk me haveria de importar?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Porque sugeri sem o vosso conhecimento... sem o pessoal escolhê-los. Mas como este pessoal que gere o SSC tá obviamente com falta de material :|


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

pois  e ja agora.. coloca ai as duas sugestoes k deste ao jan


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Uma destas (ou ambas, quem sabe):



Filipe_Golias said:


> *Miróbriga, Portugal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orient station, Lisbon*


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

yah tao mt fixes... prefiro a de baixo para header do SSC


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Também... se bem que a paisagem mirobriguense é muito porreira, e está muitissimo bem captada neste banner.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

mas aki o pessoal em geral aprecia mais coisas modernas...

"é bonito? ahhh sim.. é bonito.. k lindo.. kero visitar"

"é moderno? woooww! excellent! superb!" 

has de reparar


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ps: tou a falar o pessoal doutros forums.. nao do portugues


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Eu sei que sim, por isso mesmo é que prefiro o de baixo... (o pessoal consegue ser previsível) mas o de cimo está num cantinho reservado no meu gosto pessoal


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

se falarmos em gostos pessoais.. eu gosto mais do de cima.. adoro paisagens.. montanhas infinitas cobertas de pinheirais a desvanecer no nevoeiro.. praias paradisiacas... etc... gosto mais deste genero de imagem do que de imagens high-urban  (se bem k as vezes posso dar a entender o contrario)


----------



## Barragon

Eu tb mandei a oriente station ao Jan :lol:


----------



## Reflex

De facto, o header da gare do Oriente representaria melhor Portugal no header. No entanto prefiro o de Mirobriga...


----------



## Barragon

O Jan deve ter-se esquecido de novo...... devia nomear um admin ou um mod só para os banners...


----------



## Reflex

Não era mau pensado!! Candidata-te ao lugar!!


----------



## Barragon

:lol: tu é que podias falar isso com ele :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Os headers estão contemplados em algum forum do SSC?


----------



## Barragon

Deve ser naqueles foruns ocultos e escuros :lol:


----------



## Reflex

Nah... deve ser naqueles tipo "about the forum" e afins... Nao existe 1 sitio onde se pede para por os headers ou tem que ser por PM?


----------



## JohnnyMass

acho que as hipóteses são maiores se enviares mesmo por PM. pelo menos comigo resultou sempre.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Atentos ao banner de amanhã!  Se bem com 2 coisas que não gostei muito...


----------



## Reflex

Vamos la a ver entao!!kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass

MIR BRIGA? WTF?


----------



## Puto

tb n percebo :sly:


----------



## JohnnyMass

alguém se esqueceu do Ó!


----------



## Reflex

Provavelmente nao aceitou o acento no Ó!
De qualquer modo é nosso!!:banana:


----------



## Barragon

Bhaaaaaa :bash:


----------



## JohnnyMass

como explicas isto Barra?


----------



## Barragon

Não fui eu.... foi o Filipe que mandou....


----------



## JohnnyMass

ai foi? como explicas isto Filipe?


----------



## Lss911

Não acho especialmente emocionante este header...não mostra muito. Mas tass bem na mesma! parabéns!!:cheers:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

JohnnyMass said:


> ai foi? como explicas isto Filipe?


Não explico. Explica o Jan, se quiser. Ele é que fez a "borrada" pois podes ver umas páginas atrás que lhe mandei o nome correcto :sly: Além disso, foi logo pôr o logotipo mais abrutalhado dos 2 possíveis, na zona que tinha interesse - as ruínas :|

Anyway, é banner tuga, é o que interessa  Ao menos mandei sugestões pra ver se renovavam o stock. Pode ser que tb ponha o da estação do Oriente


----------



## Arpels

não deviam ter posto o acento :dunno: de qualquer das formas ta lindo :drool: a proposito de Mirobriga a tres localidades Ibericas k se gabam de ser a Morobriga da antiguidade, Santiago do cacem (Mirobriga), Ciudad Rodrigo e uma outra localidade Espanhola contudo Estrabão, um geografo da antiguidade situa Mirobriga junto ao mar o k leva alguns historiadores actuais concluir k Mirobriga possivelmente seria a actual Sines, ou seja, nehuma destas nomeadas anteriormente é a Mirobriga da antiguidade e a Mirobriga de Santiago do Cacem podera ter sido apenas um santuario e Esculapio e outros deuses da antiguidade.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

so se ve Mir Briga :rofl:
ao menos diz Portugal!


----------



## Arpels

o pior e se confundem ca mir, aquela estação espacial e tal...:bash:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ta giro este  mas tal como tinha dito.. o do oriente daria um ar mais moderno a portugal... mas.. depois poe-se o do oriente =)


----------



## JohnnyMass

o jan deve andar de férias outra vez...^^


----------



## Barragon

hno:

realmente...


----------



## JohnnyMass

it sox!:lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

JohnnyMass said:


> o jan deve andar de férias outra vez...^^


Não é por falta de sugestões :no:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

*27 de Fevereiro*...


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Filipe Golias desculpa a minha ignorancia mas queq vai acontecer nesse dia? loll
algum banner tuga?


----------



## Barragon

Feste do Pijama 2006 na casa do REFLEX :lol: há meninas


----------



## Reflex

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Filipe Golias desculpa a minha ignorancia mas queq vai acontecer nesse dia? loll
> algum banner tuga?


Naahhh.. Festa do pijama tuga SSC 2006!!!
:dance:


----------



## JohnnyMass

vai ser um SHOW!!! e sem erros desta vez!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Reflex said:


> Naahhh.. Festa do pijama tuga SSC 2006!!!
> :dance:


Oh yeah! :rock: E com som de DJ Basofe :dj:


----------



## Puto

:lol: DJ Basofe... deixa lá ensaiar... yo yo.. han han.. han han... yo.. :hilarious


----------



## Barragon

Tass bem dréd... deixa o mic aí nos meus cambas yo sebem! props to you


----------



## Barragon

:applause::applause::applause::applause:

LINDO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reflex

Ahhhh... dia 27!!!

:dance:
E desta vez sem nos terem comido nenhuma letra!!!:banana:


----------



## JohnnyMass




----------



## Barragon

Acho que falta ali o E no Orient  :lol:


----------



## Lss911

Ah grande cabeçalho!!!!!!! é bem! Parabéns!


----------



## JohnnyMass

Barragon said:


> Acho que falta ali o E no Orient  :lol:


agora que falas nisso...:|


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

olha que bonito


----------



## Barragon

:lol: Senão era Eastern Station... ou East Station.... eu mandei PM ao jan com o mesmo banner .... depois do Filipe (ele não disse nada :rant: mas fez bem em mandar) e tinha posto lá Oriente Station - Lisboa


----------



## Filipe_Golias

daniel322 said:


> Vou tratar disso


:hug: :cheer:


----------



## JohnnyMass

é difícil de pôr o texto...o fundo é branco...


----------



## JohnnyMass

Bom, tive de fazer um truquezito, mas acho que ficou bom, que acham?


----------



## daniel322

aaahhaaaaaa!! :gaah: 
tapaste a imagem!!

tou a brincar! acho que ficou porreiro  kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass

é difícil pois o fundo é branco de outra forma as letras nao ficavam legíveis...mas tá transparente!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Tá óptima!  E tamos com sorte porque na zona destinada ao logo SSC até nem se perde nada


----------



## JohnnyMass

já mandei ao Jano!


----------



## Barragon

Boa Jicas!! Manda esse


----------



## Barragon




----------



## TeKnO_Lx

JohnnyMass said:


> Bom, tive de fazer um truquezito, mas acho que ficou bom, que acham?


716 years of beer and hangovers :hilarious

brilhante ideia Jm kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass

deviam apanhar cá umas bubas no século XIII!:lol:


----------



## Arpels

bem foi sempre a beber da le ate agora :hilarious:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

barragon tao os tres muito bem  

é assim: como imagem para banner, o primeiro ta mais bem conseguido... mas como paisagem.. o terceiro eh sem duvida o mais bonito


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Arpels said:


> bem foi sempre a beber da le ate agora :hilarious:


arpels nao trocaste ai duas letrinhas?  ca pra mim tambem tas a beber :lol:


----------



## daniel322

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal




----------



## Arpels

eu so bebo agua


----------



## Barragon

O Arpels tava bebado :lol:

Obrigado Daniel.. já se mandava outro banner para o Jan... agora só tem aparecido banners que parecem cartões turisticos :lol: assim ficavamos com o de Coimbra e com outro.


----------



## JohnnyMass

podes mandar o meu do Porto!
BTW, o Jan ainda não me respondeu...


----------



## Barragon

O jan anda ocupado com o servidor.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

:lol: um bombom de cherry :hilarious (que foleiro :lol: ahahaha)


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Foleiro é contigo :hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

comigo? como assim? 

o foleiro eh usar francesismos com (severas) intenções de parecer chique... eh ridiculo e rebaixante


----------



## Barragon

Olha Albufeira :lol: ^^


----------



## JohnnyMass

daqui a uns tempos vamos ter aqui uma surpresa!


----------



## Portugues

Daniel_Portugal said:


> o foleiro eh usar francesismos com (severas) intenções de parecer chique... eh ridiculo e rebaixante


È o complexo de inferioridade a vir ao de cima! :bash:


----------



## Fern

Curioso aqui ha uns threads atras pareceu-me te-lo visto a fazer uma critica em tudo identica...


----------



## JohnnyMass

cherry é inglês!:lol: e com isto tudo ninguém ligou ao meu post anterior...:sleepy:


----------



## Fern

:lol:
O que vai ser a surpresa!?


----------



## CS-TOA

Pronto, JM pronto... já passou... et:


----------



## JohnnyMass

digamos que o Jan já me respondeu!


----------



## Fern

Vamos ter mais um header!? :banana:


----------



## JohnnyMass

claro, aquele de Coimbra que eu e o Daniel fizemos!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

e aquele do porto azul?


----------



## daniel322

JohnnyMass said:


> claro, aquele de Coimbra que eu e o Daniel fizemos!


 :nocrook: :banana2:


----------



## Barragon




----------



## Daniel_Portugal

que lindos barra! parabens! o meu preferido eh o primeiro!

podes por a foto original aqui pra eu passar pro pc?

nao sei como ta na foto verdadeira.. mas no header fica surreal!


----------



## Aka

As fotos têm que ser nossas ou podemos usar fotos de outros? É ético?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Barra :applause: Belíssimos! :drool:

Só teria feito o 'crop' mais acima na 2ª foto, para não cortar os edificios do PDN.

@Aka: eu já editei fotos de outras pessoas e sites :|


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

claro que podes usar de outros.. pelo menos minhas.. acho que ninguem ta com paneleirices dessas


----------



## Barragon

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Portugal/photo349360.htm


----------



## Barragon

Filipe_Golias said:


> Só teria feito o 'crop' mais acima na 2ª foto, para não cortar os edificios do PDN.


Queriam que aparecessem os reflexos...  a foto não tinha mais largura 

As fotos são para fazer banners e não para outra coisa.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Não tinha altura suficiente? Pena... por pouco e não ficavam cortados e via-se os reflexos. Mas tão muito fixes, na mesma


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

barra estão brilhantes :master:


----------



## daniel322

tão excelentes!!! tava p dizer q gosto mais do 2º... mas tao todos tao bons..


----------



## JohnnyMass

gosto do da madeira!:yes:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

olha coimbra!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyMass

onde?:sly:


----------



## daniel322

humm?? o quê? onde? onde? :sly:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Daniel_Portugal said:


> olha coimbra!!!!!!!!!!


Hehehehe


----------



## JohnnyMass

assim não vale!:bash: era suposto ser surpresa!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

a voces ainda nao apareceu o header? :| 

a mim ja.. posso tirar screen se quiserem


----------



## JohnnyMass

não tiras nada se fazes favor.


----------



## daniel322

panorama mesdag??


----------



## JohnnyMass

não ligues...espera uns dias!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Daniel_Portugal said:


> a voces ainda nao apareceu o header? :|
> 
> a mim ja.. posso tirar screen se quiserem


Deves tar com a data do teu pc alterada, só pode :lol:


----------



## Aka

Fixe, não sabia que Coimbra era o desenho de uma praia. Já agora, quem é o idiota que tem escolhido os últimos headers?


----------



## JohnnyMass

acho que é o Jan...o administrador do forum!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

estou com a data alterada sim... 5 de julho de 2006


----------



## daniel322

tira lá um screen então dani.. para eu ver a data em q o header vai ser colocado..


----------



## Petronius

ponham "BIBO PUARTO!!!! E MAI NADA! " lol


----------



## Barragon

Ponta Delgada - Açores - Portugal









Penacova - Portugal


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

o primeiro ta mt fixe kay:


----------



## fred_mendonca

Ponham algo com um ar mais moderno.


----------



## daniel322

^^ concordo.. de belos cenários já o país tem fama. mas de modernidade nem por isso


----------



## Puto

Ha uns tempos tivemos um super moderno  :yes:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

A Madeira já teve algum? :?


----------



## Puto

que me lembre não!!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Já era tempo. E o que não falta por aqui são fotos excelentes


----------



## JohnnyMass

temos de fazer um com a nova estação do metro do aeroporto!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Olha! Por mim  Mas até lá podem fazer um da Madêra :yes:


----------



## JohnnyMass

só se for um assim com o aeroporto ou os túneis da via rápida! era fixe até! vou tratar disso!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Exacto! Uma com vistas dos enormes vales arborizados e com nevoeiro :drool:


----------



## JohnnyMass

vou rebuscar os minhas pastas da madeira!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

You do that :yes:


----------



## Barragon

Barragon said:


>


já tinha feito um da madeira


----------



## Puto

hey... o 1º ta brutal!! :applause: e ja teve no header?? se não teve tá a mandá-lo po Jan


----------



## Barragon

Manda tu.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

A junçao de luzes do segundo tambem esta engraçado, o problema e que corta a parte de cima dos edificios.


----------



## Barragon

Amadora ^^ :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> A junçao de luzes do segundo tambem esta engraçado, o problema e que corta a parte de cima dos edificios.


fixe! se nao cortasse a parte de cima dos edificios so lhes ia somar mais dois ou tres andares.. como corta ninguem sabe quantos mais faltavam... e nos dizemos que cortou prai 200 andares :lol: LOL


----------



## Arpels

so não gosto do de Penacova hno:


----------



## Nikom

Daniel_Portugal said:


> fixe! se nao cortasse a parte de cima dos edificios so lhes ia somar mais dois ou tres andares.. como corta ninguem sabe quantos mais faltavam... e nos dizemos que cortou prai 200 andares :lol: LOL


Hehehe :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

O 1º da Madeira está brutal :drool: Com nevoeiro nas escarpas, como gosto.


----------



## JohnnyMass

Já viram o de hoje? VENEZA???:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Aquilo não é veneza.... é capaz de ser girona.


----------



## Nikom

Podiam ter arranjado um melhor :sleepy:


----------



## daniel322

JohnnyMass said:


> Já viram o de hoje? VENEZA???:lol:


venice beach, california


----------



## Barragon

Não era zé daniel... venice nao tinha aqueles edifícios antigos.


----------



## Barragon

Temos que fazer uns novos para adaptarmos a este formato 719 x 123


----------



## Reflex

Eu ja sabia que o formato ia mudar e iamos passar a ter pub!
Nao gosto é porque esta porcaria ficou enorme, a barra dos nomes dos threads...


----------



## Barragon

enorme??? como... no meu está mais pequeno.


----------



## daniel322

no meu pc hoje n aparece imagem :? 
aparece uma caixa em branco.. carreguei lá e deu a seguinte mensagem:
"We're down at the moment because of a hacker who says we have no control of the server, we're running the install prog that comes with vbulletin to reset the password then order is restored. Cheers, Gothicform"
:lol: ai estes hackers!..


----------



## JohnnyMass

os ácaros são lixados!


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Fica fixe o header assim... já não temos de excluir tanto da foto


----------



## Barragon

axim já ta bom 

Oceanario - Lisboa - Portugal









Ponta Delgada - Azores - Portugal









Filipe manda ao Jan... se quiseres... com instruções para escrever o que pus em cima da foto ou escreves tu na foto.


----------



## daniel322

ficou pekeno.. ou isso não interessa? :?


----------



## Barragon

Foi a shit do bucket... já meti no shack e já estão bons


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Barragon said:


> axim já ta bom
> 
> Oceanario - Lisboa - Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponta Delgada - Azores - Portugal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filipe manda ao Jan... se quiseres... com instruções para escrever o que pus em cima da foto ou escreves tu na foto.


Estão maravilhosos, Barra! :applause: Agora é que o do PDN ficou muito melhor sem telhados cortados  :yes:

Vou mandar já 

PS: No dia da abertura do Mundial, o banner é muito bom


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Zá tá! Enviados ao Jan


----------



## Nikom

O do PDN está bem louco :yes:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal




----------



## Nikom

:lol::lol:


----------



## Barragon

Isso é para fazerem uma CartoonLandia no Porto :lol:


----------



## daniel322

:lol: 
só falta aí o king kong agarrado à torre dos clérigos


----------



## daniel322

o de hoje (jakarta) tá excelente!..


----------



## Arpels




----------



## Filipe_Golias

Daniel_Portugal said:


>


... e depois fazes destas cenas e perco logo a seriedade contigo :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass

*LIMÃO!!!* :hilarious


----------



## Reflex

Daniel_Portugal said:


>


Epah...este sim, é que devia ser mandado!! 5 estrelas!!:applause::applause::bow:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Com ESTE é que punhamos o Porto ainda mais no mapa mundial :hilarious :cheer:


----------



## Reflex

Podiam tentar... Acredito que o Jan tenha sentido de humor suficiente...


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Eu inda há 2 dias mandei os dois do Barra  Agora sim, acho que estaria a abusar :dunno:


----------



## daniel322

ainda pensavam q o Porto era algum parque temático da Warner Brothers... :lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

E era mau?? Quantos visitantes não terá um parque desses?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

vamos por esse  pode nao ser ja.. mas depois ehehe


----------



## Nikom

Esse tá mesmo louco


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

another one


----------



## daniel322

isso é o Porto?? :?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

é  torres da pasteleira ao lado esquerdo.. umas torres no meio estao perto do rio.. e do lado direito o cluster da boavista. os focos de luz sao de uma discoteca na zona industrial que fica la pra tras.


----------



## Aka

A cidade de hoje é gira.


----------



## daniel322

é limpinha :yes:


----------



## Aka

Não gosto é muito do prédio vermelho, mas sempre é melhor que um de Tirana que vi hoje...


----------



## Aka

Ora aqui está ele:


----------



## daniel322

'dass!! q aborto!! isso era alguma publicidade ao guaraná ou as páginas amarelas?? :bash: :runaway:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

filipe podes mandar uma PM ao jan com este do porto à noite?

dani:


----------



## Aka

daniel322 said:


> 'dass!! q aborto!! isso era alguma publicidade ao guaraná ou as páginas amarelas?? :bash: :runaway:


Eles dizem que é para indicar o caminho para a Grécia para eles fugirem de lá.


----------



## daniel322

a aflição deve ser mta!.. pra serem precisas tantas setas.. :lol:


----------



## Aka

É só o país mais pobre da Europa.


----------



## daniel322

por enquanto.. é só os apanharmos


----------



## Aka

Não sejas parvo. Desde quando Portugal é Europa?


----------



## daniel322

n sejas burro... desde q fomos expulsos do norte de africa :bash:


----------



## Aka

O quê??????????? Bem me parecia que o pessoal andava a virar-se pouco para Meca...


----------



## daniel322

ah pois é!... desses já só restam mesmo os marroquinos das frores e dos tapetes..


----------



## mrcapri

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## mrcapri

isso só e faz lembrar o ajoelho...tem que rezar


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Daniel_Portugal said:


> filipe podes mandar uma PM ao jan com este do porto à noite?


Olha, olha... já mandei dois há uns dias. Não posso abusar :sly:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eu sei  e nesse caso eh mesmo melhor nao mandar pra ja.. nao va cair no esquecimento.. quando se mandar eh pra ele por mesmo.. por isso convem dar um tempito


----------



## Barragon

Aka said:


> Ora aqui está ele:


Tirana está cheia desses prédios..... aquilo está um horror...


----------



## Nikom

Mas k horrivel :runaway:


----------



## daniel322

parece um casal ventoso gigante!! uke:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

desse da primeira foto ate nem desgosto 

mas pk eh k a cidade eh assim?


----------



## daniel322

*The City’s Renaissance*

vê aqui (vai passando as paginas e percebes  )

(agora o pq das cores garridas n sei)








uke: uke:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ja tive a ver... alguns ficaram fixes.. outros sao uma valente merda....


----------



## Barragon

Isso parece Chelas :lol:


----------



## daniel322

:hilarious


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Desterrem o Taveira e Troufa Real para lá :lol: Era o paraíso deles...


----------



## daniel322

se calhar é lá q passam férias!! daí a inspiração :lol:


----------



## Aka

Definitivamente, não tenho jeito:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

^^ Porquê?? Tá fixe :yes: Não adianta é porem titulos porque eles são postos pelo Jan.


----------



## Aka

Mas são feioooooooooooooooooooooooos!!!!!! ((((

!Aka faz birrinha.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

São feios mas o patrão é que manda :| :lol:


----------



## daniel322

eu até gosto aka.. kay:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Filipe_Golias said:


> ^^ Porquê?? Tá fixe :yes: Não adianta é porem titulos porque eles são postos pelo Jan.


se nos fizermos questao de por um titulo.. dizemos e fica esse.


----------



## daniel322

daniel, qual o prog q usas p colar imagens? (por exemplo p fazer o ultimo header q colocaste)

as minhas n ficam grande coisa, este tb n é grande exemplo mas ficou uma bosta:










(não esbati o meio nem estão alinhadas mas mesmo assim qd faço isso nunca ficam mt bem..)


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eu uso photoshop pra tudo


----------



## mrcapri

Alguem me diz que cidade é aquela? "Pereira"?


----------



## daniel322

mrcapri said:


> Alguem me diz que cidade é aquela? "Pereira"?


é alguma cidade perdida lá no Brasil:


----------



## mrcapri

Tsc Tsc e nunca vi imagens de Lisboa, Porto ou Coimbra que acho eu, são mais importantes que Pereira (nome estranho...mas tb se formos a pensar Venda das Raparigas ou Freixo de Espada à Cinta tb o são).


----------



## daniel322

Coimbra já esteve!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ja teve porto, lisboa e coimbra sim  so que antes de te inscreveres  porto e lisboa ate ja teve duas vezes  e nao tarda terá a terceira


----------



## daniel322

tenho de mostrar!!
ó pra ele tão bonito:


----------



## mrcapri

Ahhhh fixe!!!!  Assim gosto mais. Quais foram as fotos de Lisboa e do Porto?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ele ate tirou print :hilarious


----------



## Aka

A Mata do Botânico e Vale de Canas é que estragam tudo! Tudo abaixo para fazerem mais luz!!!


----------



## daniel322

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ele ate tirou print :hilarious


ah pois!!! durante um mês foi dia 5 no meu pc..

lol! ^^tou a brincar.. 
mas claro q tirei print! já q fui eu q fiz o header!  ficou pra posteridade


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Daniel_Portugal said:


> se nos fizermos questao de por um titulo.. dizemos e fica esse.


Não estava a falar acerca do conteúdo... mas sim do estilo de letra


----------



## daniel322

Aka said:


> A Mata do Botânico e Vale de Canas é que estragam tudo! Tudo abaixo para fazerem mais luz!!!


abaixo com as matas!! :lol:


----------



## Aka

Filipe_Golias said:


> Não estava a falar acerca do conteúdo... mas sim do estilo de letra


Então, mas o estilo do header anterior de Coimbra não era dele.


----------



## daniel322

pois não.. foi o JM q escreveu.. e o Jan aceitou tal como tava..


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Pois... :doh: Não reparei nessa. 

Esqueçam o que disse :lol:


----------



## Aka

Vamos pensar no teu caso.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Decidam rápido, sim?


----------



## Aka

Vamos pensar no teu pedido.


----------



## Filipe_Golias

:lol: Isso é fala gravada?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eh obvio k nao... o estilo de letra k ele poe eh uma merda... e eu nao queria essa letra num header do porto.. eu msm vou escolher uma letra.. e se voces acharem bem.. vai essa.


----------



## mrcapri

Jan? Quem é esse?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

eh o criador do forum... o administrador.


----------



## mrcapri

ahhhhh o BIG BOSS (tudo a bater continencia ao chefe) eheheheh


----------



## daniel322

mais um header do sim city.. hno:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

:sleepy:


----------



## Barragon

E os nossos népia :bash:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

BEM! Que grande evolução que Miramar teve desde que passei lá as férias de Verão, há 10 anos! :hilarious


----------



## Barragon

^^ :lol:

Realmente


----------



## daniel322

Gostam?


----------



## fred_mendonca

qd é k sai o nosso?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Não sai... Até ao fim do mês não há nada em vista :no:


----------



## Aka

Daniel, mete Lisboa.


----------



## Aka

Aliás, mete Almada.


----------



## daniel322

Aka said:


> Aliás, mete Almada.


toma almada:









ficava fixe um header com o projecto da margueira.. alguem tem imagens decentes?


----------



## Barragon

:lol: não ponhas aí essa imagem que choro


----------



## daniel322

:lol:


----------



## Aka

É a mesma cidade, não é?


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Yep... :yes:


----------



## daniel322

o q acham? parece-me q perdeu demasiada qualidade ao reduzir..


----------



## Nikom

A imagem está fixe só que a qualidade deixa muito a desejar,se quiseres eu posso reduzir??


----------



## daniel322

ainda vou tentar novamente.. se não conseguir nada de jeito envio-ta e tentas tu.. ok? kay: (a imagem original tb n é grande coisa)


----------



## Nikom

Oki :yes:


----------



## daniel322

este já é de outro ficheiro q tinha mais qualidade..


----------



## JohnnyMass

tá um bocadinho desfocada.


----------



## Barragon

Tá bonito


----------



## Filipe_Golias

O Jan nem piou acerca daqueles últimos banners que lhe enviei :|


----------



## Reflex

Porque é que não experimentam pedir a outro mod ou admin? Pessoalmente não sei quem está responsável de tratar disso, mas o que sei é que diariamente o Jan tem 1 loucura de PMs acrescida de todos os mails do SSC. É normal que ele às vezes não vos responda logo...


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Mas é o Jan que trata dos banners ou é qq administrador?


----------



## Reflex

Confesso que não faço ideia acerca de como isso funciona...:dunno:


----------



## Reflex

Encontrei isto no about the forums:


Jan said:


> *How can I send in my banner*
> The top banner of the forums rotates daily. If you want to send in a banner, make sure it is 719 x 123 pixels in size, 72 dpi and no text in the banner. PM it to me or send me an email


Portanto, deve mesmo ser a ele que nos devemos dirigir...


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Assim, sendo... mais uma razão para ele dizer algo. E se está ocupado, pode delegar a tarefa a outros admins.


----------



## daniel322

JohnnyMass said:


> tá um bocadinho desfocada.












melhor?


----------



## JohnnyMass

não compreendo é o porque de não podermos enviar o banner com texto...
de qq forma acho que a qualidade dos headers desceu consideravelmente desde que surgiu esta nova versão.


----------



## JohnnyMass

daniel322 said:


> melhor?


sim!kay:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

JohnnyMass said:


> não compreendo é o porque de não podermos enviar o banner com texto...
> de qq forma acho que a qualidade dos headers desceu consideravelmente desde que surgiu esta nova versão.


Devem querer um banner standardizado, por isso preferem pôr o texto eles mesmos.

Desceu, sim... será tb por desmotivação dos users tendo em conta que as propostas de banners que enviam não recebem resposta? :|


----------



## Reflex

Hoje nao consigo ver o header. Conseguem?:dunno:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Nope hno:


----------



## JohnnyMass

tb não vejo, o que é óptimo considerando o que lá estava!:lol:


----------



## Nikom

Não conseguem ver o de hoje,é de Londres.


----------



## Nikom

Não conseguem ver o de hoje,é de Londres.


----------



## Barragon

Agora já dá para ver.


----------



## JohnnyMass

tá muito bom o de hoje, o melhor até agora neste novo formato. mas reparem que as letras não são as do SSC. Isso quer dizer que podemos continuar a escrever à nossa maneira!


----------



## Barragon

Eu lhe disgo a fete :bastardos:


----------



## Arpels

tambem para os Italianos é td filhos de pai incognito (bastardos) :sly:


----------



## Barragon

Acho que se enganaram..... Izmir foi ontem... hoje é Istambul..... olhem ali a ponte^^


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

ya, granda barraca.. o Jan deve tar td fdd :lol:


----------



## Nikom

LOOOL, eu bem tava a achar estranho


----------



## daniel322

eu estranhei a imagem dizer izmir mas nem liguei..


----------



## Barragon

TeKnO_Lx said:


> ya, granda barraca.. o Jan deve tar td fdd :lol:


Ontem apanhou uma touca :drunk:


----------



## Arpels

devem ter sido varias toucas :hammer:


----------



## gutooo

Fiz alguns!

Ainda falta fazer alguns !

Lisboa:



































































































































































Sintra vista do Castelo dos Mouros:


----------



## daniel322

adorei!!! tão mesmo mt bons!

achei estes particularmente fantasticos:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

gutooo said:


> Fiz alguns!
> 
> Ainda falta fazer alguns !
> 
> Lisboa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sintra vista do Castelo dos Mouros:


:applause:

eh pa manda todos


----------



## Filipe_Golias

^^ Era o que ia dizer :lol: Tão todos fantásticos! Mas os do PDN e da praça do Império são FABULOSOS! :drool: gutoo, és uma maravilha de fotógrafo!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

como ja te tinha dito no msn... estao FABULOSOS! 

ainda nao tinha visto esse da ponte 25 de abril em perspectiva... ta FANTASTICO!!!!


----------



## gutooo

Obrigadooooo 

o thread pra mandar pro jan está trancado, não quero ser chato e mandar por PM, vou esperar ele re-abrir o thread para mandar para la!

Enquanto isso vou fazendo mais, ainda faltam de lisboa, porto, obidos, batalha, alcobaça, fatima, evora.......


----------



## Barragon

Estão lindos !!!!! :applause:


----------



## gutooo

Como não tinha mais o que fazer, resolvi fazer mais!

Aqui vao:

Lisboa:














































Batalha:



















Fátima:










Alcobaça:



















Óbidos:



















Porto:


----------



## Marcio4Ever

Todos os banners estão excelentes, lindos, já mandou para o moderador???


----------



## JohnnyMass

que lindos!:yes:


----------



## JohnnyMass

gutooo said:


> o thread pra mandar pro jan está trancado, não quero ser chato e mandar por PM, vou esperar ele re-abrir o thread para mandar para la!


eu mando sempre por PM!


----------



## Reflex

Bem, gutooo, que dizer? Estão todos lindos...:drool::applause:
Há aí alguns que é crime se não forem escolhidos para header!!kay:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

estao lindissimos  parabens


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Que abuso, gutoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 

Quero-os a todos como banners! O Jan podia dedicar o solarengo mês de Agosto a Portugal


----------



## Arpels

pronto fiquei com fome :rant:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Hoje e amanhã vai ser dose-dupla de Atenas. Se bem que amanhã vai ser repetição :|


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Olh'ó Estádio Olímpico de Atenas.... outra vez :|

Para quem diz que tem banners para 3 meses, não parece.


----------



## Barragon

..... não há é nenhum mod para o efeito.


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

Estadio Olimpico de Atenas? atrasaram-se 2 anos.. que palhaçada


----------



## Barragon

Então a ponte 25 de Abril atrasaram-se 40 anos :lol:


----------



## gutooo

Acabei de receber uma PM do Jan!

Ele disse que escolheu 5 headers que deverao ir ao topo entre agosto e setembro 

Portugal ira ser representado pelo menos mais 5 vezes nos proximos 2 meses! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## daniel322

kay:
espectáculo!! obrigadão!!


----------



## Arpels

que bem, obrigado kay:


----------



## Filipe_Golias

Woohoo!  :cheer: Com tamanha quantidade e qualidade de banners que fizeste, gutoo, era dificil ele não escolher, PELO MENOS, um deles


----------



## daniel322

só agora reparei.. aquele header parecia no brasil mas diz lá rotterdam.. tb há uma festa tipo carnaval brasileiro para aqueles lados? :?


----------



## Reflex

O Jan é que deve estar todo contente!!:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

:lock:


----------



## Reflex

Ok, faço-te a vontade!


:lock:


----------



## mynuster

*HeadersSSC - IVGeneration*

continuação aqui..  o outro thread já ia quase nos 600 posts

thread anterior


----------



## Barragon

Chama o Arpels :lol:

O de hoje é lindo


----------



## mynuster

onde anda o Arpelius?


----------



## Barragon

Avec Maria from Frisia


----------



## daniel322

mynuster said:


> entao eu crei o thread IVGeneration para k afinal? :rant:


:lol: tás tramado.. 

venha para aqui então..

A qualidade está longe do ideal mas se alguém quiser propor ao administrador como header...


----------



## mynuster

mto bem daniel  :lol: :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Realmente,Ondas,nao esta la grande coisa.Nao tens mais fotos dessa ida a Beja,alguma coisa com o Castelo?


----------



## Ondas

Pois o melhor é esquecer fazer headers que não tenho jeito para isso :sleepy:

Mais fotos não tenho


----------



## JohnnyMass

Pelha said:


> Já agora… o que acham deste header da minha autoria?


há algo estranho nesta foto ou é impressão minha?:sly: 



Pelha said:


> Belo trabalho Johnny! kay:
> 
> Gostei do pormenor do retrato da Estela Costa Gomes.


conheces a estela??? bem, estou impressionado!:lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Ondas said:


> Pois o melhor é esquecer fazer headers que não tenho jeito para isso :sleepy:
> 
> Mais fotos não tenho


Atençao que nao te quis desencorajar .Podes sempre continuar a tentar .Muito gostas tu de vir para estas bandas.Nunca passaste por Evora,nao?:cheers:


----------



## Ondas

Já passei por Évora mas não tenho fotos


----------



## daniel322

Ondas said:


> Pois o melhor é esquecer fazer headers que não tenho jeito para isso :sleepy:


dois conselhos:
1 - não escrevas nada na imagem.. os administradores encarregam-se disso 
2 - usa um programa que não o ms paint.. caso uses o paint grava em png senão por mais esforço que tenhas fica uma bela.. bosta


----------



## Ondas

^^ Obrigado


----------



## Pelha

JohnnyMass said:


> há algo estranho nesta foto ou é impressão minha?:sly:


Não vejo nada de estranho, deve ser mesmo impressão tua!  



JohnnyMass said:


> conheces a estela??? bem, estou impressionado!:lol:


:bowtie: :lol: 



daniel322 said:


> esse é lindo pelha!! um que tb ficaria bonito era do palácio da pena envolto em nevoeiro (tipo a foto do jikas)
> 
> manda esse do porto ao jan, pode ser que ele aceite


Obrigado Daniel e seguindo o teu repto aqui fica o resultado, gostas?


----------



## daniel322

:yes: muito bom


----------



## Pelha

*Oporto, Portugal*


*Sintra, Portugal*


*Lisbon, Portugal*

Vou mandar estes três ao Jan! Acham bem?


----------



## Ondas

Por mim está aprovado


----------



## alentejolover

Pelha,qual seria a tua ideia para um de Evora?:cheers: :banana:


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

Aproveitando uma foto do Pelha consegui isto..










A qualidade nao e muito boa mas penso que mudando a moldura para preto ficara excelente..


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

Filipe_Teixeira said:


> A qualidade nao e muito boa mas penso que mudando a moldura para preto ficara excelente..











Ja esta..


----------



## Ondas

Hoje resolvi fazer outro desta vez de Estremoz (acho que já ficou melhor que o outro de Beja)
Foi só para experimentar digam o que acham 










Esse teu header Filipe está muito bom kay:


----------



## Pelha

alentejolover said:


> Pelha,qual seria a tua ideia para um de Evora?:cheers: :banana:


Vou ver o que se arranja! 



Filipe_Teixeira said:


>


De facto só é pena a pixelagem não ser das melhores, ainda assim bom trabalho Filipe.

Entretanto fiz outro header...


----------



## mynuster

mto bom!


----------



## daniel322

tás um artista!


----------



## PedroGabriel

Ondas said:


> Hoje resolvi fazer outro desta vez de Estremoz (acho que já ficou melhor que o outro de Beja)
> Foi só para experimentar digam o que acham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse teu header Filipe está muito bom kay:


o tempo não está bom, e está demasiado afastado. Mais perto e tempo limpo 



Pelha said:


> Vou ver o que se arranja!
> 
> 
> 
> De facto só é pena a pixelagem não ser das melhores, ainda assim bom trabalho Filipe.
> 
> Entretanto fiz outro header...


muito bom mesmo!


----------



## Ondas

PeterGabriel said:


> o tempo não está bom, e está demasiado afastado. Mais perto e tempo limpo


Depois o fotografo não ajuda muito :bash: :nuts:


----------



## alentejolover

TeKnO_Lx said:


> Parabéns LAgos!! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> :rofl:
> :rofl:


Tekno,deixa-me que te diga que a tua signature e um pouco ridicula...Lisboa e a capital,e normal que tenha essas coisas todas que tu dizes...


----------



## alentejolover

Lisboa nao,Oeiras...resumindo a AML.


----------



## coimbra

Eu cá não o acho nem bem nem mal, mas tem um erro ortográfico...


----------



## mynuster

previl*e*giado


----------



## alentejolover

OPORTOOOOOOO!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::applause::applause::applause::applause::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::cucumber::cucumber::cucumber::righton::righton::righton::righton:


----------



## JP_Neptune

O Daniel_Portugal até vai explodir de alegria :lol: este é o "Dia mundial não-oficial do Porto" :banana:


----------



## Pelha

É o meu Header, estava a ver que nunca mais o ponham... depois digam que eu não gosto do Porto! :banana:


----------



## alentejolover

Pelha said:


> É o meu Header, estava a ver que nunca mais o ponham... depois digam que eu não gosto do Porto! :banana:


Tens de fazer um de Evora...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## tuga14

Olha o Porto!!:colgate:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

lindooooooooo pelha! 

obrigado :hug: ta de facto brutal o header


----------



## CS-TOA

Eu conheço esta cidade do header, mas.... não estou a ver de onde... hno:


----------



## PedroGabriel

será cashecaishe?


----------



## Barragon

Belíssimo !!!!!!!! :drool:

Fantastisch!!!!!!!! :applause:


----------



## mynuster

brutal MSM!!! :drool:  

:applause:


----------



## Ondas

Muito bem :applause: :rock: :cheers:


----------



## Lourenco

Está realmente fantástico! :applause: kay:


----------



## Ennis

O heather està realmente bem conseguido.

No entanto peca numa coisa... porquê mandar sempre imagens que todo mundo jà conhece?? Digo isto, porque jà vi por ai um outro heather de Lisboa, exactamente com as mesmas carateristicas que o do Porto... zona "historica" e mais nada...

Porquê não fazer um heather com a avenida dos aliados (ou outras avenidas, mais modernas) para o Porto, e o PDN e as grandes avenidas de Lisboa???

Essas imagens dos centros "historicos" das cidades portuguesas jà começam a ser "cliché", e daqui a pouco todo mundo vai pensar que o Porto é so o rio, a ponte e esses prédios a cair...

O mesmo para Lisboa...


----------



## Mateus_

Ennis: é un HEADER ! (Head = cabeça)

De facto, esta muito bom este Header. Temos que continuar!


----------



## Aka

*O*porto? :nuts:


----------



## Barragon

^^ Que mania de se meter Oporto.............


----------



## Reflex

Que foto, bela!!:drool:
Isto sim, é serviço público!!:applause::applause:


----------



## Arpels

ficou soberbo :drool:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Excelente :banana:!


----------



## Viriatox

Pelha said:


> Foto tirada da Cruz Alta, ponto máximo da Serra de Sintra (582 metros).


Obrigado Pelha :hug:. É pena não ser maior, dava um magnifico "fundo de escritorio" (não sei se é assim que se diz em pt )


----------



## Ondas

Excelente! :banana:


----------



## Ondas

Posso perguntar porque anda tudo com o mesmo avatar? :sly:

É por causa do header :?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

nao... nao tem nada a ver. e por causa do patriotismo  ja somos 5 com ele  poe tambem


----------



## Ondas

OK


----------



## Ondas

Já está


----------



## alentejolover

Onde foram buscar o avatar?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

fazes download dele clicando nele e gravando no teu disco. depois colocas no avatar tal como fizeste com o teu actual. ou seja, fazendo um browser do teu disco.


----------



## Ondas

Eu acho que ele perguntou onde é que o foram desencadear


----------



## Луиc

também já estou na moda


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Hoc Caneco!! também tinha que me juntar á onda patriotica 

Parabens Pelha, belissimo Avatar


----------



## Reflex

Também me juntei à festa!:nocrook:


----------



## Barragon

Assim não sei quem é quem :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

tens k olhar pro nome


----------



## Pelha

Mas que grande confusão… :nuts:

Quem não aderir ao avatar da bandeirinha patriota é automaticamente intitulado de rabeta! :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

nao digas isso que os avatares com a bandeirinha começam a desaparecer de novo :hilarious


----------



## tcpor

Ai é? Então pronto... Mais um para o "molhe"! E viva Portugal!


----------



## Луиc

:sly: Edimburgo outra vez!?


----------



## Lino

Bah, o meu avatar é mais giro. 
Edimburgo, belo sítio... adoraria ir à Escócia.


----------



## alentejolover

Realmente o Pelha com aquele avatar demonstra grande patriotismo.... ingles!!


----------



## Pelha

alentejolover said:


> Realmente o Pelha com aquele avatar demonstra grande patriotismo.... ingles!!


Andas com alucinações, só pode! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Eu bem vi ha pouco...agora ja nao esta.


----------



## daniel322

:lol: tirando o lino todos usam o mesmo avatar.. isso já parece o euro 2004 com as bandeirinhas à janela :lol:

@alentejolover: um print screen na altura certa e resolvias o assunto


----------



## Pelha

Afinal de contas o patriota inglês é aqui o Alentejano! 

As provas não mentem. :|


----------



## Ondas

Pois não mentem não :nono:

:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ LOLLLL!


----------



## mynuster

:lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Pelha=Batota:|


----------



## daniel322

Pelha said:


> Afinal de contas o patriota inglês é aqui o Alentejano!
> 
> As provas não mentem. :|


por acaso era a bandeira do reino unido e não a de inglaterra


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

nesta pagina so ha UM avatar que nao eh o da bandeirinha  fez sucesso!


----------



## Ondas

Viva Portugal!


----------



## Viriatox

hahahaha, eu tb pensei em por esse avatar quando o vi, pq gostei muito dele, mas depois pensei que melhor não, pq ia ser um bocado confuso. Ja tou a ver que fui inocente de mais, afinal ja toda a gente o usa e realmente tá uma confusão . É dificil saber quem escreve o que.
Afinal acabei colocando o que tenho agora, da pra ser considerado patriota? :lol: tambem tem relação com portugal.


----------



## daniel322

... esse avatar... é muito "espanhol" para o meu gosto.. :lol:


----------



## Pelha

Viriatox said:


> mas depois pensei que melhor não, pq ia ser um bocado confuso.


A ideia é mesmo essa… :laugh:


----------



## daniel322

este deve ser o fórum mais nacionalista do ssc :lol:


----------



## Viriatox

daniel322 said:


> ... esse avatar... é muito "espanhol" para o meu gosto.. :lol:



hahaha, de ahi o ter escolhido, vivo em espanha, mas é esse o sinal que quero ver o mais depressa possivel :lol:


----------



## tuga14

Mais um que se rendeu á vaga das Bandeiras!:lol:


----------



## Луиc

The Boy David said:


> Hello de Glasgow, Scotland! Pesaroso para meu portugese pobre, mas felicitações em sua bandeira hoje!! Eu estava em Lisboa por o ano novo 2007 e eu amei-a! Que cidade fantástica você tem aqui: bonito e moderno! Eu espero visitar outra vez Lisboa logo - é uma de minhas cidades do favorito no mundo!


Thanks Boy! O teu Português está muito bom para um não residente, ainda que tenha uma certa têndencia de Português - Brasil 

Glasgow, Scotland...how i wish to visit one of this days  Such a beautiful city and country


----------



## Mrs Brightside

Que header mai lindo!! :banana:


----------



## tcpor

Olha! Mais uma vez, uma terrinha de Portugal... Depois de ter visto Sintra! 

A cidade de Lisboa no seu melhor!


----------



## The Boy David

Com caneco! said:


> Thanks Boy! O teu Português está muito bom para um não residente, ainda que tenha uma certa têndencia de Português - Brasil
> 
> Glasgow, Scotland...how i wish to visit one of this days  Such a beautiful city and country


:lol:

Obrigado! Meu Portugese necessita ainda mais trabalho então, se eu estiver soando como um brasileiro! 

Glasgow é uma cidade bonita demasiado, mas eu penso que Lisboa é mais bonita: sua cidade é awesome! Mas sim, visita Scotland - você amá-la-á! 

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## Arpels

ta lindo pois


----------



## Ondas

Boa, boa:banana: :cheers:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

bem captada a imagem  parabéns 


num espaço de um mês tivemos 3 headers tugas!


----------



## daniel322

digam-lhe adeus...


----------



## Pelha

daniel322 said:


> isso deve ter "dedo" do pelha


Teve lá agora... :angel: 



daniel322 said:


> digam-lhe adeus...


Deixa lá… algo me diz que muito brevemente outros headers portugueses surgiram… assim o Jan o queira como é óbvio! :colgate:


----------



## daniel322

Pelha said:


> Deixa lá… algo me diz que muito brevemente outros headers portugueses surgiram… :colgate:


hmm.. onde é que andaste com o dedo agora? :lol:


----------



## Lino

O futuro do verbo surgir é "surgirão".
Sim senhor, Maui... Hawaii... esta imagem = férias que tardam. :lol:


----------



## CS-TOA

daniel322 said:


> hmm.. onde é que andaste com o dedo agora? :lol:


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Fantásticos headers que tivemos :drool:!


----------



## Lino

Líbano... bela paisagem.  Aquela baía e aquele pôr-do-sol... ui ui...


----------



## Pelha

daniel322 said:


> hmm.. onde é que andaste com o dedo agora? :lol:


Que raio de pergunta!











Lino said:


> Líbano... bela paisagem.  Aquela baía e aquele pôr-do-sol... ui ui...


Raides aéreos incessantes... ui ui... :lol:


----------



## Lino

Infelizmente...


----------



## daniel322

tás armado em envergonhado agora?


----------



## Lino

Este de hoje é para fãs de grandes aglomerados urbanos... que mar de prédios...
Ouvi dizer que aquilo está a afundar pelo facto de ser terreno alagadiço ou assim, é verdade?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ não sei, só sei que é o terceiro maior aglomerado do planeta, apenas ultrapassado por tokyo (34m) e sao paulo (20). mexico city tem 19mi  

eh de facto giganteca... mas as montanhas enormes la ao fundo tira um pouco a sensaçao de grandeza à cidade...


----------



## Lino

34 milhões de pessoas numa cidade é de loucos. :crazy:


----------



## Bluesence

Pronto!



















O 2º não mando porque não tem categoria para header do skyscrapercity. A quem devo mandar o primeiro?


----------



## Ondas

Ao que parece é ao administrador Jan, mas é melhor falares com pessoal que já mandou para lá fotos, que eu não percebo muito :dunno:


----------



## Lino

Há melhores fotos de Faro do que essa 2ª, realmente... patos bravos não dão muito boa imagem da cidade... a primeira não é muito identificativa para quem não conhece... tem que ser alguma com algum ex libris...
Assim uma da cidade com a ria... há aí uma de Faro com a dita, o mar e o aeroporto...


----------



## alentejolover

Fotos da zona da marina dariam um melhor header


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Eu por acaso ao contrario do DanielPt, abomino estas malhas de betao infinitas...fazem-me lembrar tumores que propagam e vao consumindo todos os recursos da zona...Já para nao falar que a sensação de estar la no meio deve ser de total claustrofobia...Pensar que sair duma dessas cidades deve demorar horas...:runaway:

A cidade do mexico, devia ser uma especie de veneza...pelo menos é o que a gravura faz parecer..


----------



## Bluesence

alentejolover said:


> Fotos da zona da marina dariam um melhor header


O header é dos edifícios em volta da marina, mas não apanha marina porque não cabia.

@ Lino: De que foto estás a falar? De uma vista do céu?


----------



## Lino

Sim, de uma aérea muito bonita com a cidade, a ria, o mar e a pista do aeroporto...


----------



## Bluesence

É alguma destas?



Bluesence said:


> *Visto do céu*


----------



## Lino

A última deitada... ou então assim, mas encolhida...


----------



## daniel322

a ultima?.. ia ficar uma bela.. porcaria (digo isso por causa da definição da imagem)

para mim a melhor das vistas aereas seria esta.. mesmo assim não ficou bem:









se queres chamar a atenção metes uma imagem dos encontros de motards  :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Os famosos concursos de Miss wet-tshirt:drool:


----------



## PedroGabriel

Bluesence said:


> Pronto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O 2º não mando porque não tem categoria para header do skyscrapercity. A quem devo mandar o primeiro?


manda a primeira para o Jan está excelente, transmite tudo o que deve transmitir. Muito gira, casinhas brancas historicas e palmeiras... 5 estrelas meu!!! É dos melhores headers tugas que vi. Manda isso.

Faro visto do céu é espectacular, mas não dá para header!

Quanto ao nao tem categoria para header do SSC, não deves vir a este forum regularmente, é cada um que às vezes apetece *MESMO* vomitar!

O 2º header são predios que existem em qualquer canto do mundo e não primam pela beleza, nem é skyline.


----------



## Lino

Uau esta foto de Atlanta é linda, aquele pôr-do-sol é demais. :drool:

Manda essa de Faro!!
Hei-de ver aqui as minhas fotos de Montemor-o-Velho e mais terras, tipo as dos Açores e Madeira, para ver se dá para fazer mais uns banners...
Tenho aqui Albufeira com o pôr-do-sol, também.


----------



## Bluesence

Já mandei para o Jan!


----------



## daniel322

kay:


----------



## filipe_ft

Aberdeen??? n parece...


----------



## Lino

Há uma Aberdeen Harbor em Hong Kong e é o que parece ser...
Esta é a Aberdeen escocesa:


----------



## mynuster

que lindo header o de hoje :|....


----------



## PedroGabriel

cruz credo, uma parede de betão a rodear uma enseada e uns montes!!!

mas se fosse em Portugal, já tinham construído em cima do monte.


----------



## HugoK

Não deixa de ser imponente.


PeterGabriel said:


> mas se fosse em Portugal, já tinham construído em cima do monte.


pois, se fosse em Portugal tinhas casinhas junto ao mar e prédios monte acima :lol:


----------



## Lino

Daniel_Portugal said:


> eu acho que deveriamos propor esse! dá estilo
> 
> e parece-me uma edição despretenciosa!
> 
> ps: só pra chatear... nao eh metade! eh um terço!  eu nao coloquei a foto toda invertida, so um pedaço!  no entanto estiquei os predios invertidos, parecendo assim mais distantes e mais altos


Acho que demasiada edição tira realismo... depois o pessoal vê no google e verifica que não é bem assim...
A Póvoa, nesse banner, parece Miami...


----------



## Луиc

O do Porto está muito à frente!!!


----------



## pedrodepinto

Belo header !


----------



## Arpels

daniel322 said:


> as minhas propostas:


os 2 primeiros estão bacanos :yes:


----------



## PedroGabriel

O mal é o mar de aldeias atrás, essas casas na frente são várias aldeias. Como tinha dito são um mar... O futuro parque da cidade quando tiver feito e uma foto desse sitio vai parecer melhor, pois vai ter mais verde atrás dos prédios. Esses últimos headers sao esquisitos... desfocados e esticados.




Daniel_Portugal said:


> Como prometido, aqui está o header da póvoa mais focado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui está ainda mais focado, e com um ligeiro edit às luzes do céu e da cidade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHAHAH :hilarious
> 
> 
> Finalmente, um header para quem abusa do Neon Style! Póvoa Powah Tunning! Urban Fucka! :lol:





Daniel_Portugal said:


> eu acho que deveriamos propor esse! dá estilo
> 
> e parece-me uma edição despretenciosa!
> 
> ps: só pra chatear... nao eh metade! eh um terço!  eu nao coloquei a foto toda invertida, so um pedaço!  no entanto estiquei os predios invertidos, parecendo assim mais distantes e mais altos


Eu já propus os outros dois. essas torres da Vasco da Gama e a Junqueira.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Lino said:


> Acho que demasiada edição tira realismo... depois o pessoal vê no google e verifica que não é bem assim...
> A Póvoa, nesse banner, parece Miami...


Por acaso se eu tivesse que comparar a Póvoa com alguma cidade americana, comparala-ia com Miami. 

Digamos que a Póvoa em ponto pequeno se assemelha a Miami. É que é mesmo do mesmo estilo. 

Zona marítima bastante moderna, com predios altos, mts bares na fronte marítima... o casinho tambem... todo akele movement à noite... e depois mais pra tras zona de vivendas!  É claro que numa escala mt mais pequena.


----------



## Lino

Olha um dos nossos adversários para a World Cup!


----------



## tcpor

Gosto do Header de hoje. Não tem nada de SkyScraper, é verdade... mas faz-me lembrar (com as suas enormes diferenças, é claro) o Douro, entre Gondomar e Entre-os-Rios...


----------



## Mrs Brightside

Realmente o header de hj até que tem semelhanças com o Douro, tb me tinha lembrado os Açores mas já é uma coisa mais puxada :lol:

O de ontem tb tava mto bom, biba ao puorto :colgate:


----------



## daniel322

andam a repetir os headers todos os dias?.. bem me parecia que já tinha visto este antes.. 

curiosamente foi exactamente neste dia, no ano passado..


----------



## Lino

Esta paisagem é muito gira, com as gruas e o rio enquadrados no vale.


----------



## tcpor

Olha, mudaram a imagem... Parece o Porto de Leixões! :lol:

Agora mais a sério, já repararam que os guindastes dos contentores parecem dinossauros? Dá para imaginar o que foi há uns milhões de anos atrás... Tirando as pontes, é claro.


----------



## pedrodepinto

É um belo header :yes:!


----------



## Pelha

Lino said:


> O Porto outra vez? Oporto... ráspartós bifes!


A culpa não foi dos bifes… mas sim minha, já que o header era da minha autoria, eu próprio disse ao administrador para colocar assim. :lol:



Daniel_Portugal said:


> Por acaso se eu tivesse que comparar a Póvoa com alguma cidade americana, comparala-ia com Miami.


Tal e qual não haja dúvidas... :nuts:


----------



## daniel322

..anda a ver CSI's a mais..


----------



## PedroGabriel

Não é orgulho nenhum comparar a Póvoa com Miami, honestamente...

o pessoal compara a Póvoa com Santa Mónica, na california. 

faltam aqui as palmeiras de Santa Mónica. :drool:


----------



## Луиc

que é isto?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sun_Tze

Com caneco! said:


> que é isto?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Bodie, California is a ghost town on the eastern slope of the Sierra Nevada mountain range in Mono County, California, United States, about 75 miles (120 km) southeast of Lake Tahoe.


Para cidade fantasma, preferia Pripriyat... ao menos é mais... bonita... isso parecem as barracas da zona oriental de Lx


----------



## Fern

Daniel_Portugal said:


> eu acho que deveriamos propor esse! dá estilo
> 
> e parece-me uma edição despretenciosa!
> 
> ps: só pra chatear... nao eh metade! eh um terço!  eu nao coloquei a foto toda invertida, so um pedaço!  no entanto estiquei os predios invertidos, parecendo assim mais distantes e mais altos


Metade do volume 
E concordo e' despretenciosissima... lol
Mas força acha que seria um dos headers mais "cool" alguma vez no ssc


----------



## Lino

Epá, Califórnia? Pensei que fosse África, e depois aquelas ilhas no norte da Noruega com umas casas de madeira para a meia dúzia de habitantes...


----------



## Nortenho

A Miami da Europa:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

boa povoa!


----------



## Sun_Tze

Póvoa! :banana:

Não existe um topico geral onde se discute os headersSSC sem ser aqui?


----------



## daniel322

existe..


----------



## Lourenco

Gosto mais do banner de amanhã.


----------



## Sun_Tze

daniel322 said:


> existe..


Melhor e este no forum dos nossos amigos italianos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17047465&postcount=456

Grande festa que o tipo faz! :lol:


----------



## daniel322

Lourenco said:


> Gosto mais do banner de amanhã.


2 de portugal logo seguidos :banana: (desculpem mas este é mais bonito  :lol: )


----------



## Nortenho

Só se distinguem luzes.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

esse ta brutal!


----------



## Pelha

Lourenco said:


> Gosto mais do banner de amanhã.


Embora não deixe de ser interessante, não vejo nada de representativo da cidade, só vejo um amontoado de prédios com aspecto algo difuso, se me dissessem que era Beirute ou Tirana ou até mesmo o Cacém eu acreditaria, de qualquer maneira também concordo em desmistificar a já tradicional imagem do Mondego acompanhado com a Universidade, mas convenhamos Coimbra tem mais e melhores atributos a serem explorados.


----------



## jose.a

O da Póvoa ta excelente, quem enviou???


----------



## Луиc

Lourenco said:


> Gosto mais do banner de amanhã.


não faz jus á qualidade de Coimbra...esse é somente luzes, nem tem nada de particular.


----------



## Lino

Por acaso é a zona da cidade que menos me diz... prédios, trânsito, confusão.  Só gosto do Bairro Norton de Matos e do Vale de Canas.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

mostra uma area urbana consideravelmente extensa.... e num forum como este, isso já é bom.


porque acham que fiz este header do Porto... é por ter alguma coisa de representativo da cidade? ofcourse not... eh por mostrar tamanho. o "tamanho" é por si so um atributo de uma cidade. 












alem de que a composiçao da imagem, como fotografia em si, está bastante boa, parecendo que ha uma orla ao meio, e esse predio em primeiro plano ficou engraçado.


----------



## Bluesence

qual póvoa?? Eu só vejo belo horizonte!


----------



## Barragon

Voltou ao de Belo HOrizonte


----------



## tcpor

Não vi a Póvoa... Que pena! hno:

Este de Belo Horizonte... É mais uma cidade a perder de vista... O que não é bem a minha ideia de cidade bonita e aprazível.


----------



## Lino

O da Póvoa não esteve muito tempo. Ou o pessoal de lá fez mossa ou o tipo enganou-se...


----------



## daniel322

que coisa estranha.. o pessoal que gere os headers anda todo trocado..


----------



## tcpor

Segundo o tópico "oficial" dos headers, hoje deveria ser o dia da Póvoa! :no:


----------



## alentejolover

Uma questao Jan costuma colocar todos os headers que lhe mandam ou so poe os que mais lhe agradam?

Mass,quando lhe apresentaste o header o que respondeu ele?

:cheers:


----------



## JohnnyMass

o Jan até ver só não colocou um header que lhe enviei porque esteve uns tempos sem ver as PMs e deixou passar...

Mas é claro que ele tem sempre atendido aos meus pedidos porque o faço apenas duas ou três vezes por ano! temos de saber pedir!


----------



## Barragon

Grande Évora !!!


----------



## Lino

Évora rocks!!









Na foto, assim espalhada e de noite até parece Lisboa :lol:


----------



## pauloluso

Nota-se logo a diferença. Os que estavam a aparecer nesses ultimos dias não eram grande coisa.
Este de Evora está espectacular!:banana:


----------



## encarnado

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :cheer: Évora :cheer:


----------



## Aka

Não sei... umas torrezitas ficavam ali bem......................


----------



## Arpels

esta lindos Évora :yes:


----------



## mynuster

Évora!!! :uh: :banana: :banana:


----------



## encarnado

Torres em Évora? Évora não precisa de torres.
:dance::cheer:Évora:cheer::dance:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Estupendo :banana:!


----------



## Ondas

Excelente! :banana:


----------



## Aka

Eu sei que as fotos não pertencem a ninguém daqui, mas, mesmo assim, decidi fazer estes dois headers de Coimbra.

Se alguém quiser enviar ao Jan.......


----------



## Lino

A primeira é mais impressionante pela perspectiva mais abrangente.


----------



## Aka

Lino said:


> A primeira é mais impressionante pela perspectiva mais abrangente.


Podem ir as duas, ninguém se importa.


----------



## 122347

Acho que este header de Évora não mostra a real beleza da cidade.... de dia Évora é muito mais bonita, assim é só mais uma.


----------



## alentejolover

Conhece bem Evora?


----------



## 122347

alentejolover said:


> Conhece bem Evora?


Nem por isso, só lá fui 1 ou 2 vezes... mas pelas fotos que já vi, Évora parece muito mais bonita e única de dia do que de noite


----------



## alentejolover

Este header engana muito bem...de noite Evora deve ter das piores e mais fracas iluminaçoes publicas do pais.


----------



## pedrodepinto

Mesmo assim não está nada mau !


----------



## Lino

Deixa ver, Famalicão? :lol:
Esta de Yokohama é gira!!


----------



## 122347

Lino said:


> Deixa ver, Famalicão? :lol:
> Esta de Yokohama é gira!!


Não senhora... 

*8 Fevereiro*


----------



## pedrodepinto

Muito bem kay:!


----------



## Lino

Gosto muito!! :yes:
Esta de Ljubljana é gira. Belas "conas". :lol:


----------



## Ondas

Mais um header do Montijo :banana: 










Mais aproximado


----------



## Луиc

Las Vegas :banana:


----------



## Луиc

:nuts: isto anda doido! ainda agora estava Las Vegas, e agora Istambul.


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Este de Istanbul está lindo :drool:



Costa said:


> Não senhora...
> 
> *8 Fevereiro*


Ponte de Lima, a minha terrinha vai ter um header???:banana:


----------



## 122347

Mr Strangelet said:


> Este de Istanbul está lindo :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> Ponte de Lima, a minha terrinha vai ter um header???:banana:





> This one is alright. I lined it up for February 8th.
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jan


 :banana::banana:


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Grande Costa :banana: :applause:
Ponte de Lima vai ser vista no mundo :banana:
Nunca pensei que Ponte de Lima, a minha terrinha, pudesse a vir ter um header, já me passou pela cabeça criar um, mas sendo uma vila pequena nunca pensei que o Jan aceitasse!! Tu tentaste e conseguiste, muito bem :banana:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

e eh bem linda 

o header de hoje realmente ta bom!


----------



## Lino

Instambul parece S. Francisco com este cenário e a ponte. :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Que header mais foleiro:lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel

o meu deus... cada vez acho este fórum mais infantil. Parece que foi feito por uma criança de 3 anos...


----------



## 122347

Que grande merda este header da Indonésia.... nem se vê em condições os edifícios, nem a paisagem, nem os bonecos, tá ali tudo ao monte.


----------



## Lino

Os prédios são giros, mas aquelas vistas lá por trás. :drool:


----------



## Pelha

Brevemente teremos outro header português… 



Jan said:


> Thanks for the banner Pelha. This one will be up the 28th.


----------



## Ondas

Cá para mim é o Montijo...  :banana: :nuts: :hammer:

Muito bem, estarei cá nesse dia para ver qual será kay:


----------



## Ondas

Este header até não está mau, agora aquele traço na junção das duas imagens é que não está com nada :|


----------



## Mr Strangelet

O traço não é resultado da junção de duas imagens :lol: É um poste ou algo assim kay:


----------



## Lino

Angre angre... si es México... es una foto muy guapa!!




 :lol:


----------



## Луиc

A magnifica Apple


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ por acaso ta um belo header, de uma cidade magnifica! 


falando em cidades magníficas. qual destes acham mais giro. usei o fantastico pano feito pelo johnny


----------



## Луиc

Nenhum! não se percebe nada, além de que está desfocado.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

posso focalas mais... é só fazer um sharpen. 

eu acho que quando se apanha uma visao mais alargada de uma cidade... nao existe uma grande necessidade em perceber-se alguma coisa em concreto.

uma malha urbana grande (independentemente da sua arquitectura ou urbanismo) é por si só bela 

olha sao paulo... no meio de milhares de predios poucos escapam individualmente... mas ninguem fica indiferente ao olhar prákela metropole imensa ao longe!


----------



## Луиc

foca-la era uma boa ideia


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

pronto. foquei-as e ajustei-as para uma cor mais realista.



















que achas assim?


----------



## Луиc

definitivamente, está com melhor aspecto


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

havia de dar era pra por headers assim :drool: >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mynuster

^^ mto bom! kay:


----------



## mynuster

NYC! :banana:


----------



## pedrodepinto

Brutal :banana:!


----------



## Ondas

Esse do Porto está excelente


----------



## Луиc

Estou alho confuso com o header de hoje. Bragança com mar???


----------



## Karsh

Луиc;18170060 said:


> Estou alho confuso com o header de hoje. Bragança com mar???


:lol:

A Bragança do header de hoje fica no estado do Pará, no Brasil. Podiam ter adicionado ", Brasil" à frente para distinguir. Quando olhei pela primeira vez para o header também fiquei um pouco confuso e a pensar que rua e edificios seriam aqueles.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ ohhhh 

e eu que ja vinha aqui dar os parabens


----------



## alentejolover

^^

Nem sonhas que ja houve um header de Evora...


----------



## ruben.briosa

deve ser pra i bragança.. no brasil:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ahaaaaaa  ja vi! foi no dia 10 

foi só recuar no meu calendario e fazer refresh  ja o sakei pro meu pc


----------



## alentejolover

Que achas da foto?


----------



## ruben.briosa

Daniel, acho que se queres dar uma ideia de porto gigante essa não e' a foto indicada..


----------



## mynuster

ohh é a Bragança do Pará.. :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ruben.briosa said:


> Daniel, acho que se queres dar uma ideia de porto gigante essa não e' a foto indicada..


é dificil de arranjar a foto MAIS indicada. mas esta até dá alguma noção disso 

so peca pelo angulo de visao ser mt baixo, fazendo com que se perca a noçao da distancia. vê-se uma enormidade da eskerda pra direita... e de frente para o fundo ate nem parece muito, quando na verdade sao 10km. de kkr forma a mancha de casas continua pra eskerda e pra direita, o que pressupoe mais terreno urbanizado que nao aparece na foto. como disse ao johnny, neste mesmo sitio mas do ceu... ou assim, era bestial


----------



## ruben.briosa

eu não acho.. uma que postaste no forum espanhol dava muito mais essa ideia..


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ estás a referir-te a esta? >>>>>>

esta tirei-a de um helicóptero  é mais facil captar angulos gerais


----------



## Lino

Olha Bragança!!


----------



## daniel322

bragança.. paulista :lol:


----------



## ruben.briosa

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ^^ estás a referir-te a esta? >>>>>>
> 
> esta tirei-a de um helicóptero  é mais facil captar angulos gerais


ya.. eu adoro a'reas urbanas gigantes mas gaia poderia estar melhor urbanizada.. assim como a parte oriental do porto e norte da cidade com os descampados e as construcções dão-lhe um ar muito rural..


----------



## Lino

Até acho piada a essas zonas... parece que estamos num sítio que não tem nada a ver mesmo no meio da cidade...


----------



## ruben.briosa

Lino said:


> Até acho piada a essas zonas... parece que estamos num sítio que não tem nada a ver mesmo no meio da cidade...


pois sao gostos.. eu nao gosto..


----------



## ruben.briosa

eu quando olhei po' header de "bragança" ainda pensei que fosse aquela zona do Rio Fervença que foi recuperada pela Polis.. depois cheguei a brilhante que nao:lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel

Deve ser a Bragança Paulista no Brasil ou outra cidade chamada bragança no brasil. Eu descobri uma Povoa de Varzim no Rio Grande do Sul, mas é uma aldeia. Pena a camara da Povoa não querer geminações fora da União Europeia, mas acho que nos deveríamos geminar com essa aldeia. E, ja li a historia de algumas cidades e algumas delas no sul do Brasil tinham uma importante colónia poveira. Tanto que o dia 30 de Junho é dia de São Pedro e da Póvoa na cidade de São Paulo, um dos vereadores da cidade, é mesmo poveiro.

Eu tb fiquei confuso com a imagem, mas palmeiras em Bragança...

O Brasil é mesmo país irmão.


----------



## Ondas

Olhem que não, isto é mesmo em Portugal! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18034294&postcount=7

:lol:


----------



## Ondas

PedroGabriel said:


> Deve ser a Bragança Paulista no Brasil ou outra cidade chamada bragança no brasil. Eu descobri uma Povoa de Varzim no Rio Grande do Sul, mas é uma aldeia. Pena a camara da Povoa não querer geminações fora da União Europeia, mas acho que nos deveríamos geminar com essa aldeia. E, ja li a historia de algumas cidades e algumas delas no sul do Brasil tinham uma importante colónia poveira. Tanto que o dia 30 de Junho é dia de São Pedro e da Póvoa na cidade de São Paulo, um dos vereadores da cidade, é mesmo poveiro.
> 
> Eu tb fiquei confuso com a imagem, mas palmeiras em Bragança...
> 
> O Brasil é mesmo país irmão.


No Brasil também há Santarém :yes:

Montijo penso que não há, pelo menos só descobri em Espanha, Panamá e Colômbia


----------



## tcpor

Mas não é que é mesmo Bragança... Portugal?
Acho que os forumers estrangeiros do SSC devem estar a gozar tanto connosco... Nem sabemos que é a "nossa" terra. :lol: Alguém se enganou a colocar a fotografia de Bragança? É que, não fosse o nome da cidade e diria que era a Costa Nova ou algo do género... :|


----------



## ruben.briosa

isto bem-visto não parece em portugal


----------



## Ondas

Mas afinal é ou não Bragança? :?


----------



## alentejolover

Alguma vez aquilo e Bragança:lol:


----------



## fernao

e' Braganca no Brasil...


----------



## alentejolover

Claro...alguma vez aquilo e a nossa Bragança


----------



## Ondas

Eu mandei um do Montijo, punham esse em vez deste que é repetido


----------



## Ondas

Mais uns headerszitos do Montijo


----------



## Barragon

O primeiro é capaz de pegar


----------



## Ondas

Está engraçadito o primeiro :yes:


----------



## ruben.briosa

sim o 1º e' o melhor!


----------



## Ondas

Vou ver se gostam deste header


----------



## Arpels

o 1º. e o 2º. parecem-me bem :yes:


----------



## ruben.briosa

o 2º esta' muito nublado


----------



## Ennis

Onditas... não é por nada, mas tens fotos melhores de Montijo para fazer headers... 

Estes não se vê nada (a não ser àgua e algumas palmeiras..)

Desculpa là a sinceridade, porque imagino o quanto tu te deves aplicar em fazê-los... mas podes fazer melhor..


----------



## Ondas

Eu já fiz outros, mas não ficaram nada de jeito


----------



## Ondas

Headers feitos com fotos minhas 

*Coimbra*









*Alentejo*


















:cheers:


----------



## ruben.briosa

os do Alentejo parecem a Amazo'nia:lol: da' uma ideia errada do alentejo que tanto gosto. o de coimbra nao mostra nada em especial, nao sei..


----------



## Lino

Se o de Coimbra fosse da margem esquerda eu mandaria... o Alentejo merece assim uma bela terra branquinha... ninguém tem fotos de Beja?


----------



## PedroGabriel

Karsh said:


> Eu sabia que Bragança era relativamente desconhecida, mas nunca pensei que chegasse a este extremo, e logo num fórum que tem participantes com conhecimentos bem acima da média...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Então isto algum dia é Bragança de Portugal? :lol: Apesar das óbvias influências (coloniais) portuguesas, acho que é fácilmente visivel que não se trata de uma cidade portuguesa. Como alguém já tinha falado, dava para perceber isso só pela igreja, e aquelas palmeiras aqui não passavam de novembro.
> 
> Na página 31 já tinha dito que essa é a Bragança do estado do Pará, mas parece que ninguém viu. Se fosse de Bragança Paulista, teria o "Paulista" lá escrito.


Bragança não podia ser por causa das palmeiras, dado o clima transmontano, e porque é uma cidade de estilo mais antigo. mas poderia passar por uma cidade portuguesa sim... Tens que conhecer melhor o litoral.


----------



## PedroGabriel

Ondas said:


> No Brasil também há Santarém :yes:
> 
> Montijo penso que não há, pelo menos só descobri em Espanha, Panamá e Colômbia


pode ser que exista!!! Aquilo tem cidades e aldeias a dar com um pau! Mas essas cidades com nome igual ao Montijo deve ser coincidencia, não no brasil, os nomes no Brasil eram dados ou pelo colonizador que decidiu dar o nome da sua terra à colonia que acabaram de criar.

No Brasil tens Barcelos, Viseu!... sei lá que mais.


----------



## ruben.briosa

Lino said:


> Se o de Coimbra fosse da margem esquerda eu mandaria... *o Alentejo merece assim uma bela terra branquinha*... ninguém tem fotos de Beja?


:yes:


----------



## Луиc

WARSAW :cheer: WARSAW :cheer:WARSAW :cheer:WARSAW :cheer:WARSAW :cheer:WARSAW :cheer:


----------



## Ondas

Lino said:


> Se o de Coimbra fosse da margem esquerda eu mandaria... o Alentejo merece assim uma bela terra branquinha... ninguém tem fotos de Beja?


Já pus há uns meses um header de Beja, mas não ficou lá grande coisa


----------



## alentejolover

Ponte de Lima!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## jose.a

Tá espectacular, Ponte de Lima "on fire"...


----------



## Lino

Bem bonita!!


----------



## Barragon

Está muito fixe :yes:


----------



## ruben.briosa

podia-se fazer um header de um bom ângulo do parque das nações..


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

ja houve um.

este header ta mt bonito


----------



## Lino

Faz lembrar isto:




 :lol:


----------



## tcpor

Ponte de Lima no seu melhor! 

Parabéns a quem fez o Header! kay:


----------



## Arpels

esta catita este de hoje :yes:


----------



## mynuster

excelente :yes:


----------



## Ondas

Parabéns a Ponte de Lima! :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Olha a minha terrinha  

Ponte de Lima :carrot::carrot:epper:epper::cheers2::rock::rock::banana2::banana2::righton::righton::cheer::cheer:

Este header está fantástico


----------



## pedrodepinto

Muito bem kay:!


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Pessoal, alguem me dá o link do thread internacional aonde se comentam os headers??


----------



## Ondas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18278418#post18278418


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Thanks Onditas


----------



## daniel322

Mr Strangelet said:


> Olha a minha terrinha


hmm.. logo vi que tinhas sido tu..


----------



## Barragon

Olha o Cacém hno:


----------



## Mr Strangelet

daniel322 said:


> hmm.. logo vi que tinhas sido tu..


Por acaso não fui  Os créditos são todos do Costa!!


----------



## Lino

As cidades da Colômbia e Venezuela são muito parecidas...


----------



## ruben.briosa

mudarem de uma ponte de lima para uma pereira colombiana e' crime:lol:


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Realmente esta colombiana não tem nada de especial...tenho a certeza que as cidades colombianas tem coisas bem mais interessantes que estes edificios...


----------



## jose.a

É impressão minha, ou o de hoje, é uma valente porcaria ??


----------



## Ondas

Eu gosto das fotos, só não gosto é daquele efeito que faz parecer com que as fotos se dobrem como papel


----------



## jose.a

^^

Estes estrangeiros costumam fazer headers cheios de efeitos com muitas fotos sobrepostas e geralmente com uma figura qualquer ao canto.

Geralmente corre mal...


----------



## HugoK

Para quem tiver saudades, todos os headers desde agosto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507745


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ altamente  nice collection 


8 portugueses 

2 do porto (repetidos mas em dias diferentes)
2 da povoa (idem)
1 de coimbra
1 de lisboa
1 de ponte de lima
1 de bragança (?????)


----------



## alentejolover

^^

Nao te esta a escapar alguma,Daniel?:|


----------



## tcpor

ébura! :lol:


----------



## Mr Strangelet

New York :drool:


----------



## alentejolover

Este header nova-iorquino nao tem outro objectivo senao mostrar a "urban vibe" que caracteriza a cidade...muito bem captado ao nivel da rua...


----------



## ruben.briosa

se nao fosse Nova Iorque e fosse outra cidade qualquer ningue'm gostava:lol:


----------



## alentejolover

A avenida da muralha em Evora,vista do edificio do Byrne,se tiver entupida,fica fantastica e da uma perspectiva mais ou menos parecida com esta...


----------



## daniel322

^^ A Avenida da Muralha e Houston street devem ser parecidíssimas.. :lol:


----------



## ruben.briosa

:lol:


----------



## alentejolover

daniel322 said:


> ^^ A Avenida da Muralha e Houston street devem ser parecidíssimas.. :lol:


Falo em termos de visao do trafego:banana:


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Entao acho que todas as cidades tugas tem pelo menos uma avenida que dá uma visao tipo NY :laugh:


----------



## alentejolover

Ha avenidas mais largas que outras...


----------



## Ondas

Mr Strangelet said:


> Entao acho que todas as cidades tugas tem pelo menos uma avenida que dá uma visao tipo NY :laugh:


Não me importava nada que isso acontecesse :laugh:


----------



## Луиc

lol... Oporto. Esqueceram-se foi é de meter: Oporto, Portugal...para a rapaziada saber onde fica.


----------



## napolit

Estou assombado, muitos headers de Portugal! Este é bem lindo. Parabéns.


----------



## 122347

eu não vejo nada


----------



## Луиc

.. há de chegar a hora em que o vais ver..


----------



## 122347

já vi










ja voltou a ter interesse


----------



## Луиc

:uh: bolas! este pessoal da informatica arranja-me cada manha!!
 assim perde o interesse. Tem mais piada vê-lo a mudar naturalmente.


----------



## Lino

Olha a Imbicta!


----------



## Aka

Aquele "O"........................


----------



## Aka

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ^^ altamente  nice collection
> 
> 
> 8 portugueses
> 
> 2 do porto (repetidos mas em dias diferentes)
> 2 da povoa (idem)
> 1 de coimbra
> 1 de lisboa
> 1 de ponte de lima
> 1 de bragança (?????)


Estranho... acho que já vi uns 3 ou 4 de Coimbra e não me parece que só um tenha sido depois de Agosto.


----------



## HugoK

Não gosto do header. Não gosto da vista e muito menos do nome, se não conhecessem a cidade por Porto, azar o deles, para que é que serve o google?


----------



## HugoK

Aka said:


> Eu sei que as fotos não pertencem a ninguém daqui, mas, mesmo assim, decidi fazer estes dois headers de Coimbra.
> 
> Se alguém quiser enviar ao Jan.......


Nunca chegaste a enviar estes? Adoro o de cima :cheers:


----------



## Aka

Só uma perguntar sem querer abusar (cof), alguém chegou a mandar estes dois de Coimbra? Não é para que alguém o faça ou forçar a tal, é só mesmo curiosidade em saber se alguém enviou.


----------



## Aka

Isto não aconteceu........................... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ruben.briosa

:lol::lol:lol::lol::lol:
o 1º ta' melhor:lol:


----------



## Aka

Manda-se um a cada mês que é para não ficar nenhum papado.


----------



## CS-TOA

HugoK said:


> Não gosto do header. Não gosto da vista e muito menos do nome, se não conhecessem a cidade por Porto, azar o deles, para que é que serve o google?


Se não gostas, porque é que não fazes melhor? É que criticar é muito fácil, agora fazer melhor poucos neste fórum conseguem! 

Quanto ao Oporto, não vejo qual é o problema, visto que isto é um fórum internacional e o nome em inglês da cidade do Porto é Oporto, assim como Lisboa é Lisbon e København é Copenhagen.


----------



## jose.a

Nice job TOA kay:

É uma perspectiva fantástica da cidade.


----------



## HugoK

CS-TOA said:


> Se não gostas, porque é que não fazes melhor? É que criticar é muito fácil


E quem é que te disse que não fiz? 


CS-TOA said:


> agora fazer melhor poucos neste fórum conseguem!


Quanta modéstia :lol:


----------



## Arpels

ficou bom :yes:


----------



## mynuster

mas que header é este??... :lol::lol:


----------



## alentejolover

:doh::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ricardo Fig

é.....original! xD


----------



## jose.a

Tá fantástico o header, muito original mesmo


----------



## Ondas

Mais 4 

*Montijo*










*Barreiro*




























:cheers:


----------



## alentejolover

Essas deviam ir para o Portugal Industry Photo Contest...se existisse:lol:


----------



## ruben.briosa

:rofl:


----------



## Barragon

:lol: hno:


----------



## Pelha

Brevemente veremos Lisboa a arder no banner.. :cheers:

Aguardem!


----------



## rpc08

O de hoje está bastante bem conseguido.


----------



## ruben.briosa

Pelha said:


> Brevemente veremos Lisboa a arder no banner.. :cheers:
> 
> Aguardem!


para quando?


----------



## pedrodepinto

gomesccm said:


> ^^Já somos dois! Mas eu neste momento não possuo fotos que preencham esses requisitos.
> Esta não é minha, mas adoro-a:


Brutal :drool:!


----------



## Pelha

ruben.briosa said:


> para quando?





Jan said:


> Hi Pelha, ...
> 
> Thanks for the nice banner. It'll be up June 10.


:rock:


----------



## Ondas

Ainda falta tanto :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Claro,melhor data era impossivel...Dia de Portugal,de Camoes e das Comunidades:banana:


----------



## ruben.briosa

:banana:
ja' o de hoje:lol:


----------



## Barragon

Cartagena :drool:


----------



## tcpor

Custava muito dizer que ficava na Colômbia? Tive que ir procurar... bah


----------



## Barragon

Nunca viste o filme "Em Busca da Esmeralda Perdida" com o Douglas? :lol:


----------



## daniel322

Pelha said:


> Jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Jan
> Hi Pelha, ...
> 
> Thanks for the nice banner. It'll be up June 10.
> 
> 
> 
> :rock:
Click to expand...

tao tarde?.. Coimbra aparece já dia 16


----------



## tcpor

Barragon said:


> Nunca viste o filme "Em Busca da Esmeralda Perdida" com o Douglas? :lol:


Não... :shifty:

Pelha... no dia 10 de Junho? Esse devia ser o dia de Portugal. hno:


----------



## ruben.briosa

daniel322 said:


> tao tarde?.. Coimbra aparece já dia 16


qual e' o header?


----------



## CS-TOA

que m*rda é esta?! :nuts:


----------



## ruben.briosa

:rofl: Indonesia:lol:


----------



## daniel322

ruben.briosa said:


> qual e' o header?


é um com uns balões.. (nada a ver com GNR..) 

eh pá, já n enviei o da panoramica.. era abusar..


----------



## alentejolover

Alguem seria capaz de colocar esta imagem completa e a partir dela fazer um header para mandar ao Jan

Desde já agradeço :cheers:


----------



## ruben.briosa

mete uma do alentejo a'rido e' muito mais bonito, na minha opiniao claro


----------



## Pelha

daniel322 said:


> tao tarde?.. Coimbra aparece já dia 16


Pedi ao Jan para esse dia mesmo.. dia 16 Coimbra.. ai que giro! 



tcpor said:


> Não... :shifty:
> 
> Pelha... no dia 10 de Junho? Esse devia ser o dia de Portugal. hno:


Lisboa = Portugal! :lol:


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Pelha said:


> Lisboa = Portugal! :lol:


Lisboa = Portugal

mas 

Portugal =/= Lisboa

:lol: kay:


----------



## rpc08

alentejolover said:


>


Muito bom :applause:


----------



## ruben.briosa

Fantastica Melbourne:drool:


----------



## coimbra

Já vejo Coimbra!! Grande foto...


----------



## daniel322

caramba.. já passou da meia noite onde estás??..


----------



## Ondas

Olha Coimbra! :lol:

Como sei qual é a foto não digo, mas não estou com horas a mais :lol:


----------



## daniel322

..é fácil ver..


----------



## Aka

Outra vez?! Já começa a meter nojo!!


----------



## Aka

Repito: mandem estas.


----------



## Pelha

Daniel abusaste um bocadinho no photoshop no céu.. parece uma vaga de poluição radioactiva.. :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Aemnium oh


----------



## Aka

Pelha said:


> Daniel abusaste um bocadinho no photoshop no céu.. parece uma vaga de poluição radioactiva.. :lol:


É Souselas...

Saiste de Lisboa de vez?


----------



## daniel322

Pelha said:


> Daniel abusaste um bocadinho no photoshop no céu.. parece uma vaga de poluição radioactiva.. :lol:


juro que não toquei no céu com o photoshop


----------



## daniel322

Alguns de Coimbra que entretanto juntei (já todos apareceram no SSC)


----------



## coimbra

daniel322 said:


> caramba.. já passou da meia noite onde estás??..


Ah pois, a Índia fica do outro lado do mundo.


----------



## tcpor

"Coimbra, tem mais encanto..."


----------



## Barragon

Barragon said:


> Banners de Lisboa


Ninguém envia :rant:


----------



## Barragon

alentejolover said:


> Será que tenho de implorar...alguem poderia por aquele header de Évora completo e mandar ao Jan?
> 
> *Pllllleeeeeeaaaaaasssssseee:lol:*


Quale?


----------



## alentejolover

alentejolover said:


> Alguem seria capaz de colocar esta imagem completa e a partir dela fazer um header para mandar ao Jan
> 
> Desde já agradeço :cheers:


Este...


----------



## Barragon

Qual?


----------



## alentejolover

Abre os olhos...


----------



## Barragon

Não estou a ver foto ou header nenhum.

Deve haver algum problema. mete o URL num post novo.


----------



## daniel322

alentejolover said:


> Abre os olhos...











:dunno:


além do mais não percebo pq é que hão-de estar sempre a pedir para outros enviarem o header.. é tão simples quanto enviar uma p.m. para o administrador.. não tem de ser um moderador a fazê-lo..


----------



## Barragon

^^ Pronto :lol: qual das 3 envio :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

180.photobucket.com\albums\x256\alentejolover\flash.jpg


----------



## Barragon

O servidor não foi encontrado... consegues ver a foto?


----------



## Barragon

^^ Não dá


----------



## alentejolover

Olha...pacienciahno:


----------



## daniel322

Barragon said:


> ^^ Pronto :lol: qual das 3 envio :lol:


as duas primeiras e deixa-o escolher 


alentejolover said:


> 180.photobucket.com\albums\x256\alentejolover\flash.jpg


não dá.. faz upload de novo..


----------



## Barragon

Mando depois de dia 10 :lol:


----------



## Pelha

Eu vejo o banner do tagus.. :dunno:

Barra manda esse segundo..


----------



## rpc08

Pelha said:


> Eu vejo o banner do tagus.. :dunno:


Eu também...:dunno:


----------



## Barragon

Já fui ao explorer e já vi a imagem :lol:

Alentejo a imagem fica pequena e depois aumentando fica um pouco desfocada.

Não arranjas a big?


----------



## Barragon

Mama lá:

*Évora















































Alentejo*


----------



## daniel322

gosto do 2º


----------



## Barragon

Já esteve um parecido a este lá em cima, mas foi a foto de noite.


----------



## rpc08

Barragon said:


>


Fantásticos. Qualquer um dará um bom header. :drool:


----------



## daniel322

^^ o 2º que seleccionaste não.. tá mt desfocado..


----------



## Barragon

^^ esse é aquele que o alentejo estava a pedir para fazer.


----------



## ruben.briosa

Barragon said:


>


este esta espectacular.. com o aqueduto da agua de prata ao fundo:drool::master:


----------



## tcpor

^^ e vão dois! Que belo Header! Para mim, o melhor, Barra! :applause:


----------



## alentejolover

O segundo ou terceiro...


----------



## Barragon

Manda tu


----------



## alentejolover

Manda tu...o meu pc nao anda bom...


----------



## Mr Strangelet

No header de hoje esta uma daquelas ilhas (é mais um banco de areia urbanizado), que se o mar sobe um metro desaparece...


----------



## daniel322

Barragon said:


> Manda tu





alentejolover said:


> Manda tu...


:lol::lol: que envergonhados


----------



## ruben.briosa

o 2 ja houve um igual so que de noite. eu acho o 3 o mais bonito indubitavelmente mas voces a que sabem..


----------



## mynuster

Liberty City!! :rock:


----------



## tcpor

Porto Alegre... Que belo cenário.


----------



## Vittariano

Porto Alegre...POA...capital dos gaúchos...minha terra! Amo Porto Alegre...E o banner está lindo!


----------



## Barragon

Está muito bom de facto :yes: e sai um mate


----------



## Barragon

De noite fica bem melhor.


----------



## Vittariano

Barragon said:


> Está muito bom de facto :yes: e sai um mate


Claro que sai um mate...é sóvir para o Rio Grande do Sul...aqui em Porto Alegre! Será benvindo!


----------



## rpc08

Este header de Roterdão não apareceu já uma vez? :?


----------



## Ondas

:yes:


----------



## coimbra

Amesterdão, a minha terra (emprestada)!


----------



## tcpor

Este header de Londres está fantástico! :drool:


----------



## Barragon

2 dark hno:


----------



## pauloluso

Lisbon:banana:


----------



## Arpels

o de hoje está lindo :yes:


----------



## daniel322

:yes: lindo mesmo! aquele céu cor-de-laranja..


----------



## Pelha

Banner da minha autoria, grande Jan.. :colgate: 

Gostam? 

O céu pronto foi um bocadinho manipulado em photoshop reconheço.. :lol:


----------



## daniel322

Pelha said:


> O céu pronto foi um bocadinho manipulado em photoshop reconheço.. :lol:


por acaso nota-se um pouco (devido ao rio) mas o aspecto final é mt bom


----------



## Pelha

daniel322 said:


> por acaso nota-se um pouco (devido ao rio) mas o aspecto final é mt bom


Notas tu porque és expert na matéria.. :lol:

Talvez tenha abusado um pouco nas cores pronto.. :lol:


----------



## Pelha

Adicionado.. kay:


----------



## Ondas

Lindo... :drool:


----------



## tcpor

Lindo... Lindo! :drool:


----------



## Barragon

Lindíssimo :drool:


----------



## Barragon

:applause:


----------



## Pelha

:bowtie: 

És um querido Barra.. :hug:


----------



## Lissabona

Lisbon!! :cucumber::banana:epper:

:drool:


----------



## Lissabona

:applause::applause: Pelhita!


----------



## Aka

Olh'a capital!!


----------



## Ondas

Quando não se tem nada melhor para fazer faz-se banners 

*Lisboa*























































*Barreiro*

A parte verde é a base aérea do Montijo 









*Montijo*



















:cheers:


----------



## alentejolover

Vivam os famosos banners do Ondas:banana::banana:


----------



## Ondas

São famosos mas não valem nada comparados com os outros :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

O que conta é a intençao,chaval*e*


----------



## Ondas

Pois


----------



## Arpels

estão fixes ondas :yes:


----------



## Ondas

Obrigado


----------



## daniel322

Ondas said:


>


gostei destes


----------



## Ondas

Só é pena não estarem muito nítidos


----------



## Ondas

*Setúbal*










*AML*

Se se visse bem... 









:cheers:


----------



## Arpels

n estão mto nitidas não


----------



## Ondas

É o que se arranja :lol:


----------



## Bluesence

Eu adorei a 2ª que o Daniel citou, a neblina é que lhe dá um aspecto misterioso, acho que podias tentar mandar essa ao Jan.


----------



## tcpor

Hoje, é dia de Portugal e o header tem uma imagem de... Lodz, na Polónia. hno:


----------



## Lissabona

Não percebo mto disto mas... o q acham?? >>>












a parte da esquerda tá má neh? humm


----------



## Barragon

Está muito bom este hoje :drool:


----------



## pauloluso

Lissabona said:


> Não percebo mto disto mas... o q acham?? >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a parte da esquerda tá má neh? humm


A ponte ficou um mimo. Deste um efeito a foto muito bom. 
A parte da esquerda é que tem a relva seca, mas isso não podias fazer nada.:dunno:


----------



## Lissabona

pena o mau tempo... ficou mt escura, talvez pudesse alterar as cores nao sei


----------



## rpc08

Eu acho que está bem assim...


----------



## Lissabona

E serve como header?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

se puseres na resolução correcta sim, claro! 

a resolução correcta eh 719x123


----------



## Lissabona

é assim?


----------



## Lissabona

e o que acham desta?


----------



## Pedro v

O que vos parece este Header de Coimbra?:nuts:


----------



## Barragon

Muito bom :yes:


----------



## tcpor

Só não gosto do tipo de letra e do facto de estar em maiúsculas. Quanto à imagem em si, está bela.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Excelente Pedro V! Envie


----------



## rpc08

Pedro V, não metas o nome, lá é que o põem. Mas podes mandar, está bonita 

Mais bonito ainda está o header de hoje, espectacular! :drool:


----------



## Pedro v

Vou tirar o nome de Coimbra, já que eles é que colocam, mas não sei para onde enviar...hno:
Alguém me pode dizer para onde o enviar?:cheers:


----------



## Pelha

Pedro v said:


> Vou tirar o nome de Coimbra, já que eles é que colocam, mas não sei para onde enviar...hno:
> Alguém me pode dizer para onde o enviar?:cheers:


Manda ao administrador ao fórum. 

Não se esqueçam, é já neste sábado que vamos ter novamente um banner português.


----------



## Pedro v

^^
E quem é o administrador do fórum? Qual o seu contacto?
Sou mesmo noob...hno:


----------



## skytrax

é o Jan


----------



## Pedro v

Pessoal como não sei como enviar o Header para o Jan:nuts:, deixo aqui o mesmo para que alguém que saiba como fazer o possa fazer, obrigado pela ajuda!!:banana:


----------



## DaniFR

envia para: [email protected]


----------



## Pelha

DaniFR said:


> envia para: [email protected]


Nada disso, basta PM.

E já sabem.. amanhã (00:00) header de Lisboa no SSC..


----------



## rpc08

É o do post #147?


----------



## MPC_PT

Pelha said:


> E já sabem.. amanhã (00:00) header de Lisboa no SSC..


Está quase!! :banana:
Kero ver como vai ficar!!

Acho este header algo fraquinho do Brasil...


----------



## rpc08

Então? Outra vez o "Bologna in the Middle Ages"? Então e Lisboa? :rant:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

"Bologna in the Middle Ages":hilarious


----------



## Barragon

hno: já é a 3 ou 4 vez deste.


----------



## alentejolover

What you think?


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

pequeña. hay mejor vistas de la ciudad alentejana, lo dice el mundo.


----------



## alentejolover

Esta é a vista mais ampla que se pode ter da cidade...que outras sugerias?

e porque escreveste em espanhol:nuts:?


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

La Plaza del Giraldo sin sombra de duda.


----------



## skytrax

Barragon said:


> hno: já é a 3 ou 4 vez deste.


Exacto, e não se justifica nada!


----------



## Barragon

ainda por cima é horrible hno:

alentejo esse de Évora... humm..


----------



## alentejolover

^^

Nao gostas...?


----------



## liyanrcaoqiyue

*www*

is runescape gold site safe?


----------



## Barragon

A qualidade da imagem não é a melhor

Não mandaste aquele header dos avions?


----------



## alentejolover

Que achas?...como se resizam as imagens?


----------



## Barragon

no photoshop. Era essa 3ª imagem.


----------



## alentejolover

Penso que nao tenho o photoshop...


----------



## Barragon




----------



## alentejolover

Enviavas as 2 e o Jan que decidisse:lol:


----------



## rpc08

Pena é no 2º não poderem aparecer as avionetas...


----------



## rpc08

^^Irra que este gajo infestou tudo hno:


----------



## rpc08

Então e que é feito do header de Lisboa? :?


----------



## napolit

Fezeram umas cópias das antentas das torres do Parque das Naçoes (Sao Gabriel e a outra que nao sei como é que se chama) numa das torres de Viena (a torre branca da direita)? Até a cor da torre é semelhante.


----------



## MPC_PT

^^ só k o arco estaria ao contrário nas nossas torres


----------



## Andre_idol

Lisbon :drool: :drool:


----------



## Pelha

O Jan enganou-me no dia.. :bash:


----------



## Pelha

Adicionado..


----------



## Commissaire Maigret

colocaram Lx ao contrario??? :sly:


----------



## José Alberto

rpc08 said:


> Fantástico :drool:


Yep, ficou fixe e é um digno representante português.


----------



## 122347

editar


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

editar


----------



## alentejolover

1,2...som...som


----------



## Luís Raposo Alves

cut.. paste... delete...


----------



## alentejolover

Eu ach...e....mer....nao tenho re.....de....


----------



## rpc08

Já
chega
,
não
?


----------



## alentejolover

:lol:


----------



## 122347

eu às vezes precipito-me


----------



## alentejolover

^^

Se calhar nao era em ermesinde...


----------



## Andre_idol

esse header ficou 5 estrelas


----------



## José Alberto

Andre_idol said:


> esse header ficou 5 estrelas


Thanks.

Pergunta para todos: como fazer chegar a imagem aos gajos que mandam nisto tudo? há alguém encarregue deste headers?


----------



## Andre_idol

Sou novo por aqui mas cá vai xD
acho que tens de mandar ao admnistrador geral (aka gajo que manda nisto tudo ) do SkyscraperCity


----------



## José Alberto

Andre_idol said:


> Sou novo por aqui mas cá vai xD
> acho que tens de mandar ao admnistrador geral (aka gajo que manda nisto tudo ) do SkyscraperCity


O Jan? vou ver se o contacto...


----------



## pauloluso

FS2004 said:


> O Jan? vou ver se o contacto...



É mesmo isso.
Foi o que ele escreveu aqui
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=346135&page=5

Manda uma PM


----------



## José Alberto

pauloluso said:


> Manda uma PM


Muito obrigado


----------



## rpc08

Interessante este harder de Brasov, consegue captar a essência e, como diz o Daniel_Portugal, a "urban vibe" da cidade...kay:


----------



## napolit

Normalmente nao ligo muitos aos banners, mas este de Brasov ficou espectacular, mas é uma foto real? as pessoas parecem desenhadas por computador, igual que o resto da foto . Eu até fiquei surpreendido do bom aspecto e do cuidado que estava todo, mas acho que é um projecto e nao a realidade actual .


----------



## Barragon

wtf??? que cidade da selva é esta :lol:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

... Quito, capital do Equador.


----------



## Barragon

Eu sei ler.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Poderia não saber quer era capital...


----------



## Ondas

O de hoje é bastante belo :drool:


----------



## mynuster

Barragon said:


> wtf??? que cidade da selva é esta :lol:


é mesmo :lol: mas o header está muito bom :yes:


----------



## daniel322

não está muito bom, está óptimo :yes: do melhor que tenho visto










já agora, sobre a cidade:


----------



## Arpels

um desarrolho fantastico em Almaty :yes:


----------



## jprscarv

CIDADE MARAVILHOSA! CHEIA DE ENCANTOS MIL!!


----------



## Andre_idol

o de hoje está lindo


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Deslumbrante a Cidade do Cabo.


----------



## tcpor

Fantástica Estocolmo! :bow:


----------



## Bluesence

WTF!!


----------



## MPC_PT

k raio de header...


----------



## rpc08

Não percebo...:nuts:


----------



## Lissabona

LOOOL! tá fofinho


----------



## skytrax

será que não havia mesmo um outro!


----------



## pedro_sousa

Eu acho poreiro.


----------



## rpc08

skytrax said:


> será que não havia mesmo um outro!


Se deres uma olhgadela a este thread verás que o header foi mesmo pensado para ser assim, não foi for haver falta deles. No mínimo, original...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372910&page=243


----------



## tcpor

Não desgosto. Está original.

Agora, é claro, não é para repetir uma gracinha destas amiúde!


----------



## Aka

Os germânicos costumam ser espirituosos nos seus headers. E depois ainda falam mal deles.


----------



## Arpels

tá fixola, o boneco á direita parece estar de maus humores :laugh:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Singapura:drool:


----------



## rpc08

Um header natalício kay:


----------



## MPC_PT

Ontem o header mais espectacular k ja vi de New York e hoje a paisagem distante e bela de Ulaanbataar*































PS - Quem é k terá inventado este nome para uma capital??


----------



## Andre_idol

San Francisco :drool:


----------



## mynuster

^^ muito bom o header :yes:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Adoro esta cidade pena os seus vícios obscuroshno:


----------



## MPC_PT

:drool: Tao linda à noite!!


----------



## rpc08

Mais um header fantástico :banana:

Onde é que anda a 25 de Abril? :lol:


----------



## MPC_PT

^^ Boa pergunta!! :lol:


----------



## MPC_PT

Tem cidade tem cara de ser europeia, nunca tinha a visto
Muito bela Gliwice


----------



## rpc08

^^Polónia


----------



## MPC_PT

Era isso k tava a tentar descobrir...
Obrigado rpc


----------



## MPC_PT

Magnifico Melbourne!! :drool:


----------



## Andre_idol

Melbourne :drool:

Australia :drool:


----------



## rpc08

FS2004, chegaste a mandar aquele header do Funchal para ser posto amanhã?


----------



## SR-71

rpc08 said:


> FS2004, chegaste a mandar aquele header do Funchal para ser posto amanhã?


Mandei, mas não foi aceite porque o fórum não estava em período de recolha e selecção e havia headers suficientes. O "meu" tinha mais fogo que este de hoje :lol:

Fica para outra oportunidade.


----------



## rpc08

É pena...


----------



## MPC_PT

Happy New Year 2009 Everyone!!


----------



## Ondas

Não está na altura de se fazer um banner português?


----------



## MPC_PT

Tambem acho!!
Depois de Lisboa agora é tempo de outra cidade portuguesa


----------



## Barragon

Uns banners de Lisboa



















Oeiras


----------



## Ondas

kay:

A minha escolha cairia provavelmente para os dois últimos :yes:


----------



## MPC_PT

O primeiro de Oeiras ta giro


----------



## SR-71

MPC_PT said:


> O primeiro de Oeiras ta giro


Penso o mesmo.


----------



## rpc08

O terceiro, claramente, ou, numa segunda hipótese, o quarto. Não gosto dos dois primeiros...


----------



## MPC_PT

No terceiro aparece a Torre de Monsanto


----------



## Nikom

Chicago :banana:

Eu também escolheria o terceiro banner


----------



## daniel322

para ser verdadeiramente sincero.. eu não escolheria nenhum desses quatro.. 

de qualquer modo não vale a pena estarem com grandes expectativas.. o Jan não está a receber headers.. pelo menos até março..


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

O melhor é o terceiro mas também não escolheria nenhum desses parecee uma cidade caótica em qualquer um...


----------



## tcpor

Torino! :banana:


----------



## rpc08

Belo header :drool: :happy:


----------



## MPC_PT

Italia in motion!!
Bella Torino


----------



## MPC_PT

Merry Christmas hoje??


----------



## Ondas

Para os Cristãos Ortodoxos...


----------



## MPC_PT

Por acaso a imagem ta bonita


----------



## daniel322

Ondas said:


> Para os Cristãos Ortodoxos...


vou passar trocar prendas de Natal só no Dia de Reis.. o que se faz actualmente é uma loucura..


----------



## MPC_PT

Alguem sabe onde é Gotenyama??


----------



## MPC_PT

Miniatur Wunderland de Hamburgo, linda!!


----------



## NewTomorrow

MPC_PT said:


> Alguem sabe onde é Gotenyama??



por incrivel que pareça fica no Japão


----------



## MPC_PT

^^ Obrigado NT!!


----------



## MPC_PT

San José pode ser:

San José - capital e a maior cidade da Costa Rica 
San José ou San José de Chiquitos - cidade da Bolívia, capital da província de Chiquitos 
San José - cidade da Guatemala, do departamento de Escuintla 
San José - cidade da Guatemala, do departamento de El Petén 
San José - cidade dos Estados Unidos da América, do estado da Califórnia 
San José - departamento do Uruguai. 

De qual é o header??


----------



## MPC_PT

Esqueçam, o header é de San Jose, USA!!


----------



## MPC_PT

Este header de estocolmo ja tinha estado aqui, é so repetidos hno:


----------



## Andre_idol

Quero ir a Londreees!! :drool:

Olha Melbourne :drool: 
Agora com o Australian Open em ténis dá todas as noites imagens de Melbourne na Eurosport e é de se ficar a babar mesmo!


----------



## Fábio_Braga

MPC_PT said:


> Este header de estocolmo ja tinha estado aqui, é so repetidos hno:


e este de buenos aires tb é repetido, ja houve algum de portugal?


----------



## Ondas

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=628933


----------



## Fábio_Braga

sempre apareceu este header do funchal no dia 1-1-09? ta lindo...


----------



## MPC_PT

Nao, acho que tinha aparecido um de Sydney!!


----------



## Barragon

Macauuuuuu epper:


----------



## MPC_PT

Fogo!!
Nao apanhei o de ontem, qual é que foi??
Macau :drool:


----------



## IMPÉRIO PT

Macau:banana: :drool:


----------



## Fábio_Braga

eu nao vi o de macau, so vejo este de buenos aires, mas tb nao ligo muito a isso


----------



## rpc08

^^Está novamente o de Macau...é um header engraçado, mas pronto...também já houve melhores.


----------



## MPC_PT

Belo skyline de Petra :drool:


----------



## mynuster

:yes:


----------



## Lissabona

eu vejo Perth :?:


----------



## Fábio_Braga

e eu so vejo buenos aires, incrivel sempre que olho pro header e sempre o mesmo que ta la...


----------



## Andre_idol

:drool: mais Austrália....só pa chatear mesmo


----------



## Fábio_Braga

o meu nao muda. é sempre buenos aires, ha aqui algum problema...


----------



## pedro_sousa

Fábio_Braga said:


> o meu nao muda. é sempre buenos aires, ha aqui algum problema...


Sim, Cache...


----------



## rpc08

Bonita, sem dúvida que é...mas daí a poder ser considerada como uma maravilha...


----------



## SR-71

alentejolover said:


> Onde?


Não ligues.



rpc08 said:


> Bonita, sem dúvida que é...mas daí a poder ser considerada como uma maravilha...


Amanhã vais ter a Ponte do Porto de Sydney. Também é bonita (como a nossa torre), um símbolo da cidade (como a nossa torre) mas... maravilha do mundo?!?

A nossa de certa forma marcou o início da globalização!

Ah... e no banner de hoja aparece a Porta de Brandeburgo. E então?

E o Guggenheim pronto... é aquilo (para quem gosta).


----------



## alentejolover

É melhor nem ver mesmo...se não podia enervar-me:lol:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

SR-71 said:


> Amanhã vais ter a Ponte do Porto de Sydney. Também é bonita (como a nossa torre), um símbolo da cidade (como a nossa torre) mas... maravilha do mundo?!?


Essa não é a Ponte de Sydney. Sendo tudo na América seria estranho surgir a ponte da maior cidade australiana aqui:lol:
Da esquerda para a direita: O Cristo Redentor (Rio de Janeiro), Estátua da Liberdade (Nova Iorque), CN Tower (Toronto), Chichén Itzá (México), Estátuas da ilha de Páscoa (Chile), Ponte das Américas (algures na América Central) e Machu Picchu (Peru).


----------



## SR-71

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> Essa não é a Ponte de Sydney. Sendo tudo na América seria estranho surgir a ponte da maior cidade australiana aqui:lol:
> Da esquerda para a direita: O Cristo Redentor (Rio de Janeiro), Estátua da Liberdade (Nova Iorque), CN Tower (Toronto), Chichén Itzá (México), Estátuas da ilha de Páscoa (Chile), Ponte das Américas (algures na América Central) e Machu Picchu (Peru).


Obrigado pela correcção 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Puente_de_las_americas.jpg


----------



## Barragon

Ainda não mandaram ao Jan o banner da Póvoa?


----------



## Barragon

Quais querem ?


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

O segundo e o terceiro para mim são os melhores.


----------



## rpc08

Entre o segundo, o terceiro e o quarto é vir o diabo (ou, neste caso, o anjo) e escolher  :drool:

Se bem, que mais ao pormenor, prefira o segundo e o quarto...


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

O segundo é o que dá maior modernidade à capital portuguesa, está excelente.


----------



## Andre_idol

1º, 2º ou 3º...escolham 

tão muito bons


----------



## Lino

Este de hoje está fixe  Homenagem ao dos?


----------



## MPC_PT

1º ou 2º para mim
Melhor banner de sempre o de hoje... Critical error... :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Ah pois é :lol:


----------



## Pelha

Barragon said:


>


A minha escolha..


----------



## SR-71

2 ou 4.

Aquele banner "estilo DOS" indica que o servidor onde está alojado o SCC tem sérios problemas e por isso corremos o risco de perder o fórum durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## Pelha

SR-71 said:


> 2 ou 4.
> 
> Aquele banner "estilo DOS" indica que o servidor onde está alojado o SCC tem sérios problemas e por isso corremos o risco de perder o fórum durante o dia de hoje.


Isso era o melhor que podia acontecer a muita boa gente aqui do fórum.. ganhavam vida própria.. :rofl:


Que mau.. :crazy2:


----------



## Sky11

SR-71 said:


> Aquele banner "estilo DOS" indica que o servidor onde está alojado o SCC tem sérios problemas e por isso corremos o risco de perder o fórum durante o dia de hoje.


O que vale é que o forum é privado e nada sairá do bolso dos contribuintes.


----------



## rpc08

Belos tempos, os do MS_DOS


----------



## Lissabona

eu quero todos mas aquele do casino :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## visconde

este está lindo

quero ver isso no topo do forum ;D


----------



## Arpels

o gajo do banner de hoje não é o tal Kamilo Sunga ou algo parecido:?


----------



## Lino

Yaps...
http://www.traveladventures.org/continents/asia/monuments1.shtml

Que horror de cultura... agora o míssil... e agora vem o seleccionador da Coreia do Norte dizer que os jogadores da C. do Sul tinham comido refeições com substâncias estranhas... a Coreia do Sul ganhou à do norte por 1-0 para a qualificação para o Mundial...


----------



## 122347

Agora já se metem banners com ditadores comunistas. Espero nos próximos dias um banner do Adolfo.


----------



## Lino

Parabéns pelo banner de L'Aquila, é uma boa homenagem.


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Este da Síria está muito bom.


----------



## Arpels

lindo :drool: é uma cidade antiga mas por um lado da-nos a ideia da Europa arruinada após a segunda guerra mundial...ideia nada bela, neste caso, mas não menos impressionante!!
Estão fantásticos esses Barra :yes:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Este de San Gimignano está excelente!

Deve ter sido das primeiras cidades com verdadeiros arranha-céus! Olhem-me aquele skyline! :lol: Em termos de volumetria faz inveja a qualquer cidade portuguesa :lol:


----------



## Arpels

mto bonito San Gimignano, uma Manhatan da idade média :drool:


----------



## Barragon

Dia 24 há surpresa


----------



## Ondas

^^ Isto de se puder de se mudar o número do dia do banner no link dá um jeito :tongue4: :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Onde se faz isso Ondas?


----------



## Lino

Hm... Bajor, pelo que vi, é uma lua de algum outro planeta... este pessoal tem ideias muito star trek, sim senhor...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

alentejolover said:


> Onde se faz isso Ondas?



Botão direito do rato no header. Copias o link. Colas o link no browser... e vais substituindo os números.

O de lisboa via ser dia 24


----------



## alentejolover

Obrigado Pinto d...digo Daniel


----------



## Pelha

O Barragon vale muito neste fórum..


----------



## Barragon

Não valho uma Pelha :tongue:


----------



## Lissabona

Lisboa:drool:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Lisbon is wonderful:drool:


----------



## Lino

Apareceu Lisboa?? Damn, perdi... mas esta foto lembra-me quando hoje vinha no avião desde a Madeira, o dito entrou pelo Cabo da Roca e via-se a 25 de Abril por entre as nuvens. Lindo


----------



## Andre_idol

Lino said:


> Apareceu Lisboa?? Damn, perdi... mas esta foto lembra-me quando hoje vinha no avião desde a Madeira, o dito entrou pelo Cabo da Roca e via-se a 25 de Abril por entre as nuvens. Lindo


Por isso é que a Lissa disse "Lisboa"  penso eu xD


----------



## Lissabona

hahahah foi

e pelos arranha-céus claro!


----------



## Barragon

Vai aparecer dia 24


----------



## Lino

Brisbane... parece Frankfurt... ou uma cidade americana de média dimensão... típica cidade com espaço de sobra para crescer, com a periferia e subúrbios arborizados e depois o CBD no meio...
Sidney e Melbourne são mais interessantes...


----------



## Andre_idol

Lissabona said:


> e pelos arranha-céus claro!


Claaaro 

A Austrália é sempre :drool: Pena as viagens pra lá serem caras, logo só daqui a muitos aninhos é que lá vou


----------



## Lino

Se não tivesse o nome pensaria que fosse Phoenix ou Houston... não acho assim tanta piada... não gostaria de que a minha cidade se parecesse com todas as outras...


----------



## rpc08

Este "header" de Vancouver está fantástico :drool: O melhor desde que implementaram o sistema de votação, é a primeira vez que dou um excelente :banana:


----------



## Andre_idol

rpc08 said:


> Este "header" de Vancouver está fantástico :drool: O melhor desde que implementaram o sistema de votação, é a primeira vez que dou um excelente :banana:


está muito bom está!
podiam era ter esperado mais um bocado para aquelas gruas sairem dali


----------



## Mr Strangelet

Header espectacular :drool:


----------



## Pelha

LISBOA!!! :banana:


----------



## Barragon

LISBONEEEEEE


----------



## Lino

Lisboa menina e moça, tão linda...  epper: só falta o fado, a sardinha e o caldo verde :tongue4:


----------



## SR-71




----------



## visconde

lindo ;D


----------



## Andre_idol

Lisbon :drool:

:banana:


----------



## A J

5 estrelas!


----------



## SR-71

Há algum banner comemorativo previsto para amanhã?


----------



## mynuster

banner espectacular! ficou mesmo bom :applause:


----------



## Barragon

SR-71 said:


> Há algum banner comemorativo previsto para amanhã?


Pois :lol: :doh: :gaah:


----------



## Pelha

Adicionado


----------



## pauloluso

Toca a votar no banner.:gunz:
É só clicar nele e carregar na estrela da direita.


----------



## Lino

Isso é que era!! Se se comemoram os dias nacionais daqui e dali pk não o 25 de Abril? Perguntem ao Jan se dá...
Tipo esta imagem e mais alguma coisa


----------



## Mrs Brightside

Lisbon!! :rock:

Tá excelente :drool:


----------



## SR-71

Não me digam que o gajo celebra o... 24 de Abril :sly:


----------



## Lissabona

tinha q se ter falado nisso há mais tempo não? lol



yey! tão bonito hj epper:


----------



## rpc08

O edifício do casino Lisboa é aquele que dá mais beleza ao header, está fantástico :drool:

Já agora, 4.12/5 de classificação nos votos dos forumers no XL. Já vi dois ou três com maior classificação, mas mesmo assim é positivo...


----------



## Andre_idol

Perth!


----------



## Lino

Ciudad Juárez vem nas selecções deste mês como uma cidade em autêntica guerra civil, dominada pelo tráfico, crime e máfia... todos os dias morre gente e tal e está lá o exército... hno:


----------



## Lino

Que saudades de Amesterdão... :drool:


----------



## Barragon

Pessoal e um banner do Porto?


----------



## Lino

E um banner do Funchal, ou de algum monumento tuga? Um banner com o Palácio da Pena, a Regaleira, Marvão e a paisagem alentejana, ou Albufeira...


----------



## SR-71

Fiz um do Funchal (para o fim de ano) que foi amavelmente recusado porque não havia vagas....


----------



## Lino

Manda outra vez...  assim um com as luzes do fim-de-ano seria brutal  ainda por cima em Junho há o festival pirotécnico...


----------



## Andre_idol

Os dos últimos dias têm sido muito bons 

Onde é Oostende?


----------



## Barragon

België


----------



## Andre_idol

porra a Bélgica não me pára de surpreender 

deve ser Esposende lá do sitio xD


----------



## Barragon

parecia mais a Póvoa :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Olha Atenas! 

Esta cidade é um paradoxo! Por um lado, é odiada pelo Ruben Briosa, por outro, amada pelo Gustavo Almeida :rofl:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__

Atenas:drool: Sonho com dia que os subúrbios portuenses tomem esta densidade.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Gosto deste header do Turismo de Portugal :rofl:

LISSABON: PDN
PORTO: Vale do Douro


E por acaso, a foto do PDN não vale um cu. Quem não o conhecer (a maior parte dos estrangeiros que nunca cá vieram não o conhece) secalhar nem vai achar que isso é a cidade. Ainda para mais por estar ao lado do outro do Porto, em que se vê claramente que não é a cidade :lol:


----------



## 122347

Pelha said:


> 24/04/2009- *Lisboa*


Isto é Lisboa desde quando?


----------



## rpc08

O banner já foi mudado...mudaram a imagem mas a hiperligação ficou a mesma...o banner que está agora foi o de dia 24 deste mês...:nuts:


----------



## Lss911

Eu cheguei a ter um publicado, mas já não o tenho! Há algum em candidatura?


----------



## 122347

Tou a estudar um para fazer


----------



## Barragon

Escolham:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.










6.









7.


----------



## rpc08

^^Sem dúvida o 5. Se bem que o 4 também esteja muito bom...


----------



## Barragon

Os meus dois favoritos também.


----------



## Barragon

Também há este da Praia da Rocha:


----------



## 122347

O 5º já passou uma vez.


----------



## Pelha

costa said:


> O 5º já passou uma vez.












:yes:



Barragon said:


> Também há este da Praia da Rocha:


A minha escolha, o Porto já teve muitos headers, Portimão nunca teve nenhum..


----------



## Barragon

Foi o que pensei :yes:


----------



## alentejolover

Manda Portimão...essa coisa mai linda...


----------



## Lino

Mandem Portimão!! E um de Amarante, Ponte da Régua, Viseu, ou Tavira, ou algo assim? Ou a zona ribeirinha de Vila Real de Santo António.


----------



## Lino

Sarajevo... :drool:


----------



## Lissabona

hoje o header é a dar um cheirinho de exterminador implacavel


----------



## daniel322

alentejolover said:


> Manda Portimão...essa coisa mai linda...


deviam era fazer um header com as fotos das meninas do SSC tuga.. 


..ou não, senão o fórum era invadido por cães esfomeados..


----------



## Lino

teria umas 3 ou 4 caras...  e um banner à Portugal no seu melhor?


----------



## Jorge MCG

Gostava de ver a cidade de Vila Real no header do skyscrapercity, qual é o tamanho da foto e mando para quem?


----------



## Barragon

Metes aqui a foto.

O tamanho é de 719 px de comprimento e 123 px de altura


----------



## Barragon

Aqui vai um da Rocha... o que acham?


----------



## SR-71

Eu gosto.


----------



## Jorge MCG

Barragon said:


> Metes aqui a foto.
> 
> O tamanho é de 719 px de comprimento e 123 px de altura


^^Obrigado pela informação!kay:


----------



## Jorge MCG

Cá vão uns headers para a cidade de Vila Real


----------



## SR-71

Gosto muito do segundo header.


----------



## rpc08

Sinceramente prefiro o primeiro, e isto porque me parece que o segundo está demasiado aproximado. Se além do Dolce Vita mostrasse mais alguma envolvente acho que só teria a ganhar...


----------



## Andre_idol

Também vou pelo primeiro


----------



## visconde

o primeiro parece me que lhe falta alguma cor.
se a foto tivesse sido tirada num dia de sol ficava muito melhor.. assim está bastante cinzenta.

edit:
so agora vi que aquilo ta cheio de neve!
ok assim com neve era dificil ter mais cor.. mas e pena, porque de repente nao se nota na neve, e apenas se ve o cinzento do ceu, o que tira cor à foto.

edit:
fui rapido ao photoshop, saiu me isto:









ou alterando apenas a cor do ceu:










mas o pessoal aqui do forum nao gosta fotografias editadas.. isto assim levava logo 1 so por ter sido editado.


*
gostava de ver era um banner da zona ribeirinha do porto.. *
a ver se assim a ponte e aquela zona com restaurantes e tal , devia ficar altamente


----------



## Jorge MCG

Mais 2 para a cidade de Vila Real


----------



## moyanapolit

o header de hoje está exageradamente floffy.


----------



## Andre_idol

moyanapolit said:


> o header de hoje está exageradamente floffy.



Tá demasiado Mika tá:lol:


----------



## moyanapolit

PARIS!


----------



## Sky11

moyanapolit said:


> PARIS!


Combinado gorda!


----------



## Barragon

Cartagena de Indias era melhor :lol: especialmente se for à procura da esmeralda perdida


----------



## moyanapolit

Sky11 said:


> Combinado gorda!


 
gorda de amor, atenção, é muito mais chique!


----------



## Andre_idol

L.A. :drool: Ver headers assim e ver aquelas séries onde a cidade aparece sempre perfeita é algo excelente 

Curioso que hoje descobri que vem um gajo de L.A. ver o concerto de Muse em Lisboa :lol:


----------



## Ondas

:drool:

Adoro cidades com montanhas na envolvente :cheers:


----------



## Escalabitano

^^Idem.


----------



## Andre_idol

Onde é isto? :dunno: e porque raio Planetas ficticios são headers? :lol:


----------



## rcalmeida

realmente não sei onde era...mas votei 5


----------



## mynuster

enganaram-se no nome aquilo é Lisboa :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

Aproveitem porque não devemos ver outro em muito tempo:nuts:.


----------



## visconde

com esta pontuacao vamos ter o porto no top 3


----------



## Barragon

Já está no TOP 3 epper: fantástico


----------



## Pelha

Que tal? Pouco urbano?


----------



## Barragon

No Skyscrapers!!


----------



## beto_chaves

Pelha said:


> Que tal? Pouco urbano?


Está porreira! Pena não haver mais construção que se veja à volta!


----------



## vinc7e

beto_chaves said:


> Está porreira! Pena não haver mais construção que se veja à volta!


Nada que o photoshop não resolva lol


----------



## Lino

Chega de Lisboa e Porto, temos mais sítios para mostrar... e a marginal de Ponta Delgada, porque não? Ou o Funchal, Coimbra, Albufeira...


----------



## RPMT22

^^ Guimarães...


----------



## Lino

Exacto, com o castelo...


----------



## Escalabitano

Albufeira agora :banana:


----------



## Lino

Só vejo uma foto muito boring da Cidade do México...


----------



## vinc7e

Este de Seattle está brutal :eek2:


----------



## RPMT22

^^
Tá muito bom :yes:


----------



## tcpor

Dubrovnik, na Croácia... Gostei.


----------



## JB.

O de hoje está simplesmente uke:

Quantas paisagens em Portugal são melhores que esta hno:


----------



## Andre_idol

Brisbane :drool:


----------



## Ondas

Já reparei que houve banners portugueses enquanto estive fora, com muita pena não os vi 

Gosto bastante deste de hoje :yes:


----------



## Ennis

Paris :banana:


----------



## rcalmeida

ficou bonita


----------



## JB.

Eu diria que está muito mau, mas o de hoje é todo azul portanto... porque não :lol:


----------



## Pelha

Versão original, acham que deva mandar para a administração do fórum? Gostava de saber mais opiniões, é que sinceramente acho que está um bocado merdoso.. :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Os admins não querem banners de zonas já muito batidas.


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Enviem da amadora!


----------



## Andre_idol

Não me lembro de ver um banner do Porto...


----------



## JB.

O último foi dia 20 de Outubro. Há relativamente pouco tempo.


----------



## Andre_idol

A cidade do nome esquisito tá ali outra vez!! :bash:


----------



## Lampiao2000

Pelha said:


> Versão original, acham que deva mandar para a administração do fórum? Gostava de saber mais opiniões, é que sinceramente acho que está um bocado merdoso.. :lol:


Eu gosto.


----------



## Lissabona

engraçado hj... não conheço essa Oia mas não é a da Galiza hehe


----------



## Barragon

Oia uma winda paixaxem :lol:


----------



## Andre_idol

Barragon said:


> Oia uma winda paixaxem :lol:


Vê-se wogo que é Santowini na Gwécia


----------



## Aka

Depreendo que seja Tapei...


----------



## Ricardo_PT

RIP


----------



## Lino

Excelente banner. Descansem em paz, condolências aos Polacos!


----------



## Andre_idol

Lino said:


> Excelente banner. Descansem em paz, condolências aos Polacos!


x2


----------



## AG239

x3


----------



## Ricardo_PT

x4


----------



## rpc08

Este header de hoje está de facto muito bem conseguido. Até nas cores das flores se saíram muito bem


----------



## Ricardo_PT

rpc08 said:


> Este header de hoje está de facto muito bem conseguido. *Até nas cores das flores se saíram muito bem *


O objectivo era esse!


----------



## rpc08

Fantástico header do não menos fantástico Viaduc de Millau :drool:

http://maps.google.pt/?ie=UTF8&ll=44.096585,3.025017&spn=0,0.153637&z=13&layer=c&cbll=44.09618,3.024993&panoid=wA1Gn3pTRyFUCsdEV8Y1MA&cbp=12,195.38,,1,4.55


----------



## Andre_idol

Levou um 5. Uns dias antes até tinha visto um documentário bem bonito


----------



## b4

Moscovo em '45


----------



## Andre_idol

Meh...prefiro fotos do International Business Center nos dias de hoje :drool:


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Vamos ter direito ao 10 de junho?


----------



## Andre_idol

Era bonito...


----------



## Aka

Eu não sabia que São Paulo tinha mar... :|


----------



## Barragon

ui Minsk munto à frente.

Viva a gazprom


----------



## rpc08

Este header de hoje é demasiado "fresquinho" para a época...


----------



## Andre_idol

Belo banner


----------



## Engine Replay

Isto é Luanda, isto é Lisboa :banana: :lol:


Luanda está cada vez melhor!


----------



## skytrax

Luanda!!! :cheers2:


----------



## JPSM

Alesund...terra do meu Bisavô:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Alesund é tão gira que nem consigo abrir a janela para votar no header!


----------



## moyanapolit

ISTAMBUL !!! <3


----------



## Lino

O de Istanbul era muito bonito, tal como o de Luanda!

Este de hoje... qual o sentido? A final do mundial já foi!


----------



## Ricardo_PT

FAIL, este e´ o do me^s passado.


----------



## Barragon

Quem é que mandou Castelo de Vide? :lol:


----------



## Ricardo_PT

WTF? Onde é que isso fica? :lol:


----------



## sybrenp

Linda cidade! kay:


----------



## Lino

Adoro o banner, o mundo não é só grandes cidades e coisas imponentes. Há que publicitar o nosso belo país!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castelo_de_Vide

Ao Ricardo


----------



## 122347

Barragon said:


> Quem é que mandou Castelo de Vide? :lol:


Surpresa


----------



## alentejolover

:banana::banana::banana:

Ficava ainda melhor uma visão da vila mais ao longe...

Viva a "Sintra do Alentejo"


----------



## AG239

Quero entrar no banner para votar e aparece-me esta mensagem : SkyscraperCity XL will return mid august. :bash:

Será do próximo ano? :dunno:

:lol:


----------



## 122347

alentejolover said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> Ficava ainda melhor uma visão da vila mais ao longe...
> 
> Viva a "Sintra do Alentejo"


Não tinha nenhuma foto da vila ao longe. O máximo é do castelo e uma panorâmica daquele tamanho não ficava bem no banner.


----------



## Lino

e hoje... 





só falta a muamba de galinha


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Este é o do mês passado.


----------



## 122347

Portugal em 3 dias seguidos :banana:


----------



## AG239

costa said:


> Portugal em 3 dias seguidos :banana:


Também reparei nisso! Viva a Lusofonia...epper:


----------



## Ricardo_PT

Amanhã é o Brasil.


----------



## 122347

Ricardo_PT said:


> Amanhã é o Brasil.


San Francisco


----------



## Ricardo_PT

costa said:


> San Francisco


Xiuuu, é segredo.


----------



## 122347

*25 de Agosto 2010*


----------



## Bluesence

costa said:


> *25 de Agosto 2010*


excelente banner!


----------



## Lissabona

olha hoje!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

^^ É uma fotografia bem conseguida :yes: 

Passo algumas vezes nesse viaduto, de bicicleta. E contigo costumo passar de autocarro ou eléctrico. m))##


----------



## Ricardo_PT

LINDA!


----------



## Andre_idol

BEAUTY! :drool:


----------



## Lissabona

iiih que ultraje! entao mudam assim? loool


----------



## 122347

Daniel_Portugal said:


> ^^ É uma fotografia bem conseguida :yes:
> 
> Passo algumas vezes nesse viaduto, de bicicleta. E contigo costumo passar de autocarro ou eléctrico. m))##


No Puerto?


----------



## Lissabona

sim era o Porto que estava costa, ponte da arrábida e viaduto à noite


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Não Costa, não foi em Puerto Monnt. Nunca lá estive com a Lissa. Foi no Porto. Mas agora Às vezes os banners são postos apenas por 12 horas.


----------



## Lissabona

llol percebi mal... mas o do Porto teve uns 10 minutos


----------



## PortoNuts

Acontece muitas vezes colocarem banners repetidos (nao era o caso deste) e mudam-no 15 minutos depois.


----------



## 122347

É o que dá ter os moderadores todos da área de Lisboa. O único que é do norte não pode fazer nada, está de mãos atadas pelos companheiros.


----------



## alentejolover

costa said:


> É o que dá ter os moderadores todos da área de Lisboa. O único que é do norte não pode fazer nada, está de mãos atadas pelos companheiros.


Cuspi-me a rir...:hilarious


----------



## 122347

alentejolover said:


> Cuspi-me a rir...:hilarious


Não te rias que tu também tás metido nisto. O de Castelo de vide ficou o dia todo.


----------



## alentejolover

Eu não sou de Castelo de Vide:lol:


----------



## 122347

alentejolover said:


> Eu não sou de Castelo de Vide:lol:


Não és mas tens lá uma prima



Só agora é que vi que te registastes do mesmo mês e ano que eu. Andas abusar


----------



## DaniFR

Está giro. 

Para quando um de Coimbra?


----------



## tcpor

Olha o OPORTO! 
Está bom, sim senhor! :cheers:


----------



## 122347

Hm... podia ser melhor


----------



## alentejolover

Devia ser Oporto and Gaia:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

Se dissesse Gaia, teria de dizer Portugal à frente, como acontece com muitos headers onde o nome do País se coloca à frente. Assim basta meter o nome da cidade e todos sabem qual é.


----------



## rpc08

O do Porto estava bonito, mas este de San Salvador mete-o a um canto :drool:


----------



## Lino

Puoooortoooo!! :rock:


----------



## DaniFR

Outra vez o puorto?!! hno:


----------



## alentejolover

DaniFR said:


> Outra vez o puorto?!! hno:


Queixam-se eles da centralização...:lol:

Este país é bipolarizado...


----------



## 122347

Vou tratar de fazer outro pra mandar


----------



## DaniFR

Coimbra, mas nem parece. Só quando vi a torre da Universidade e a torre do forum é que reparei que era Coimbra. :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Está com uma média de 2.53 na votação...


----------



## Green Lion

azoresshop, para mim é a 2ª.

As fotos 4 e 5 estão a apanhar a Lagoa e basicamente são fotos de luzes à noite, podiam ser tiradas em qualquer parte do mundo. São bonitas, mas não retratam Ponta Delgada como as primeiras.


----------



## azoresshop

Tá decidido, vou enviar a 2. Apesar da 4 ter tido mais escolhas, o Green Lion frisou um ponto importante ao dizer que as primeiras retratam melhor Ponta Delgada. E como das 3 primeiras, a 2ª teve mais escolhas é a que portanto vai ser enviada.

Obrigado a todos! kay:


----------



## Lino

a 2... mas falta aquele pórtico... mas gosto muito... realmente falta os Açores lá no cimo... PD, Angra, Horta...


----------



## azoresshop

EDIT


----------



## azoresshop

kay: Tens razão Lino, já me tinham chamado à atenção para isso. Vamos decidir definitivamente. Qual o melhor para "inaugurar" a presença açoriana nos daily headers?

Skyline









Portas da Cidade


----------



## Barragon

Estão um pouco tortos  gira um pouco no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio


----------



## azoresshop

O segundo realmente está um pouco torto, mas é devido à curvatura da panorâmica...


----------



## krake

Gosto muito do segundo. O primeiro nao o acho nada de especial uma vez que podia ser qualquer outro lugar.


----------



## Cbr Domes

Eu gosto dos dois mas escolheria o primeiro, mostra o ar mais moderno da cidade :yes:


----------



## Babete

Gosto mais do 2 porque mostra o que é único!


----------



## marciomaco

^^

x2


----------



## 122347




----------



## fidalgo

:applause: muito bom


----------



## 122347

Não se esqueçam de votar. Está apenas 0.04 pontos de ser o banner de uma cidade com a melhor pontuação de sempre no fórum

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner

Top100
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100


----------



## Cbr Domes

:applause:


----------



## azoresshop

Ponta Delgada está hoje lá em cima 










Votem aqui: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner kay:


----------



## azoresshop

*20 de Setembro de 2012 - Ponta Delgada*


----------



## Andre_idol

Estamos fortes nos headers esta semana :banana:


----------



## KRX_69

Muito bom:banana:


----------



## Lino

depois tem de se por de Angra, Horta...


----------



## azoresshop

Toca a votar na Praia da Vitória!


----------



## Lino

Há aqueles c*****os que só votam 1/5 pela qualidade da foto, ou porque não é um arranha céus igual a tantos outros... :bash:


----------



## Cbr Domes

5 :cheers2:


----------



## Marisitah

Pois é, mas não os podemos obrigar a votar 5.


----------



## Babete

Linda 5/5!


----------



## KRX_69

Já votei 5/5


----------



## paradise at Tagus

Nota máxima 5/5 :cheers:


----------



## Tchokan

5/5 só porque é Portugal. Tou a gozar!


----------



## Marisitah

Para quando o de Ponta Delgada azoresshop?


----------



## azoresshop

Quando o Jan der aprovação.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Marisitah said:


> Para quando o de Ponta Delgada azoresshop?





azoresshop said:


> Quando o Jan der aprovação.


Marisa, vai fazer-lhe charme por favor.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Miguel_Arq said:


> É tudo (ou foi) gente do fórum?
> Só reconheço 2 pessoas.


uke:


----------



## azoresshop

Portugal está lá em cima outra vez! Toca a votar em Coimbra!


----------



## Lino

obrigado, Sérgio! 5/5!


----------



## Tchokan

Já votei 5/5, como não poderia deixar de ser, é COIMBRA!!!


----------



## Lino

biba!


----------



## King_PT

Porto, simplesmente mágico, amor indescritível!


----------



## Lino

Cagliari / Casteddu! :rock:


----------



## Tchokan

Já sabia... quando vi o banner... Lino... :lol:


----------



## NunoMC

O de hoje é uma coisa mesmo deslavada e sem interesse... se é o que de melhor aquele local (San Salvador de Jujuy) tem para mostrar... medo! :/


----------



## Tchokan

Só escapa a fotografia...


----------



## Lino

O parque de onde foi tirada a foto de Cagliari era perto de onde eu morava, belíssimo. Então ir lá ver o sol nascer....


----------



## MaXxImE

Jakarta é mesmo altamente.


----------



## Reflex

Sou eu que estou com pouco humor hoje ou o banner alemão é um pouco parvo?


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Reflex said:


> Sou eu que estou com pouco humor hoje ou o banner alemão é um pouco parvo?


Não achei, de todo...
Também tinha reparado no header, e até lhe achei uma certa piada.


----------



## alentejolover

Reflex said:


> Sou eu que estou com pouco humor hoje ou o banner alemão é um pouco parvo?


parvo, arrogante e prepotente...


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Ser colocado num forum em que, ainda por cima, há users alemães (mas mesmo que não houvessem) e, como tal, devia haver imparcialidade, é que não me parece lá muito correto...


----------



## Fern

^^ É tradição todos os anos haver um banner Alemão e o humor germânico é muito peculiar...


----------



## alentejolover

Fern said:


> ^^ É tradição todos os anos haver um banner Alemão e o humor germânico é muito peculiar...


E um banner português, para passar a ser também uma tradição ?


----------



## Fern

Quando disse que é tradição não queria dizer que é uma tradição com a qual concordo ou que este banner seja apropriado.


----------



## Reflex

Eu acho piada à tradição e embora não me recorde de nenhum exemplo concreto, estes headers alemães primam sempre por ser "out of the box". Mas este, com o seu "complexo de Deus", roça o ofensivo.


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Já é tradição...*

2005









2006









2007









2008









2009








Diskussion á la carte: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20091223

2010








http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20101223

2011








http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20111223

2012








http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&bannerday=20121223

2013: DWF-Bannertag ausgefallen, hat Jan nur nicht geschnallt. Dafür selbtsreferenzielle Wohlfahrt.
(26.12.2013)








http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20131226

2014 (dank Anti-Sex-Google erst am 28.12.):








http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20141228


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Hmm... cheira-me que no fórum alemão é só tipos inteligentes...


----------



## alentejolover

Banners um bocado parvos :nuts:


----------



## Tchokan

Eu até gosto, pá... mas a este último dei 1/5...


----------



## alentejolover

:nocrook::colgate::colgate:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Meti 5 para Évora


----------



## paradise at Tagus

meti 5, pois claro!


----------



## ERVATUGA

Me too. Toca a meter 5 estrelinhas: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner


----------



## Barragon

Lindo!


----------



## 1ºBoaz

e para quando um da margem sul?

a moderação não tem força para mandar colocar 1


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^


----------



## NunoMC

Camaradas comunistas skyscrapistas, este vai ser o banner do forum no próximo dia 29. 










Vai com a localizaçao Lisbon, mas a intenção é promover a ponte, não propriamente a cidade. Não temos skyscrapers, mas até temos uma infraestrutura que é das de maior dimensão e mais bonitas do mundo na sua categoria. Uma boa forma de mostrar um lado mais moderno e desenvolvido de Lisboa/Portugal. Por isso o banner foi com estes campos:

*Title:* Vasco da Gama Bridge
*Info:* The longest bridge in Europe, 17.185 km (10.68 miles) long, spanning the river Tagus. Named after the 15th century explorer Vasco da Gama, the first European to reach India by sea.

Tendo em conta que é talvez dos banners mais minimalistas de sempre (de todos os que pesquisei no arquivo é mesmo o que tem a imagem mais simples), e só mostra uma ponte não sei como serão as votações. :shifty:
O minimalismo é propositado, é uma forma de se destacar (pela positiva, espero eu) do tradicional banner citadino, normalmente muito "cheio" e por vezes confuso. Por isso a votação ou corre muito bem por ser algo diferente, ou corre muito mal e vai para os piores de sempre, sem meio-termo. :lol:
Para já teve bastantes likes no tópico de envio de banners.


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## Barragon

vai ter muitos


----------



## NunoMC

Barra (ou Fern, Pedro), no tópico de envio de banners há lá um tipo americano que propõe um de Lisboa que, pessoalmente, acho muito fraquinho. Se puderes usar os teus poderes de moderador para impedir a sua publicação.... Não se pode estar sempre a enviar da mesma cidade/local, e usar uma "vaga" com aquele seria uma oportunidade desperdiçada. Para além da má votação que provavelmente iria ter ("boring crap"; "just a mass of mediocre buildings", "the photo is blurred", etc...). O Jan só verifica aquele tópico aos sábados, portanto há tempo. Aqui:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1159985&page=108


E a partir da meia-noite não se esqueçam de dar 5 pontos ao banner português neste link:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20150929 


edit: pelos vistos já dá para votar, apesar de serem 23h?


----------



## ERVATUGA

Done kay:


----------



## Barragon

já é meia noite em alguns países :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Mas o outro rapaz sugeriu... não quer dizer que o Jan aceite.


----------



## ERVATUGA

O Jan tem mau gosto, ele aos domingos veste-se assim...

http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/merchandiser/pimp-purple-crushed-velvet-adult-costume-bc-17251.jpg?zm=1600,1600,1,0,0​


----------



## NunoMC

Do que eu vi nas páginas anteriores, o Jan aceita tudo o que tenha alguma construção humana e não tenha problemas de copyright, mesmo que a foto seja muito má. Ora, aquilo mostra uma cidade, e o user é o autor da foto... tenho sérias dúvidas que ele diga não. :/


----------



## Barragon

ERVATUGA said:


> O Jan tem mau gosto, ele aos domingos veste-se assim...
> 
> http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/merchandiser/pimp-purple-crushed-velvet-adult-costume-bc-17251.jpg?zm=1600,1600,1,0,0​


isso não é ter mau gosto


----------



## ERVATUGA

Tens razão, é ser cego :lol:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

acabei de votar 
5 stars! kay:


----------



## PedroLeal

Já votei.


----------



## NunoMC

Fica aqui para a posteridade, pois a qualquer momento os americanos podem estragar as votações, e como temos menos votos que os outros é mais fácil baixar a média:










O país sem skyscrapers tem o banner mais votado de sempre no fórum de skyscrapers. Suck it New York, suck it Singapore, suck it aliens 

edit: e se ainda não o fizeram podem dar 5 pontos a todos os banners portugueses:
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/index.php?page=banner&do=archive&search_country=PT


----------



## lmpanp

Foi só preciso tu comprares e ires para o Parque das Nações a testares a máquina nova!


----------



## NunoMC

Ainda te lembras! :lol:
É verdade, esta foto foi dessa 1ª fornada, a célebre noite com o encontro de 3º grau com os sem-abrigo da gare do oriente.

Pelo vistos banners simples funcionam. A minha inspiração inicial para enviar este surgiu quando apenas via banners cheios de caixotes feios encavalitados uns nos outros (normalmente cidades sul-americanas), todos os dias era aquilo. Para isso vou ao Cacém ver prédios! Achei que algo bem diferente podia resultar, e ainda por cima sendo a VdG uma infraestrutura com números impressionantes por si só, tinha todos os ingredientes para ser bem aceite. Tenho uma ideia para algo/uma localidade que ainda não foi contemplada nos banners portugueses... fiquem atentos a este espaço. 


(e os americanos já nos passaram à frente)


----------



## Barragon

Grande Nuno! epper:


----------



## NunoMC

Seguindo a mesma estratégia de ter uma imagem relativamente simples e que se foca num só edifício/obra, junto com uma descrição que contém números impressionantes, no próximo *dia 16* não se esqueçam de dar 5 pontos a Mafra e colocar mais uma maravilha de Portugal no top 100. A foto não é minha mas com permissão do autor alterei umas coisitas 










*Title -* Mafra Palace

*Location -* Mafra, Portugal

*Info -* The Mafra National Palace is a Baroque palace-convent located in Mafra, 30km north of Lisbon. Construction began in 1717 and the final details were concluded in 1755 (although most of the construction was finished by 1730). The facade is 232 meters long, and the whole complex covers about 40 square kilometers, with around 1200 rooms. The 110 bells of its carillon weigh 217 tonnes.

Fun fact: The former royal apartments are situated on the second floor. The king's apartment is situated at one end of the west facade, while the queen's apartment is 220 meters away at the other end. Such was this distance that, when the king left his room towards the room of the queen, this was announced to the queen by the sound of a trumpet.


----------



## Barragon

Obrigado Nuno


----------



## ERVATUGA

:applause:


----------



## NunoMC

:lol:
Esse banner afinal já não vai aparecer, podem agradecer ao Jan. Na semana passada enviei-lhe uma PM a perguntar porque é que tinha alterado o banner que eu tinha enviado (estava cortado de forma diferente, e com aspecto mais desfocado, tipo imagem muito comprimida para ocupar poucos kbytes), e que eu e o autor preferiamos a versão enviada (essa aí acima).

Além disso indiquei-lhe uma situação séria, já vi alguns banners aprovados que são tirados de imagens com copyright, com assinatura bem visível dos fotógrafos, e sem a aprovação destes, pois eu conheço-os no Flickr. E no fim, e o que é grave, o crédito e link é dado ao membro do fórum que enviou o banner, não ao fotografo, puro roubo de copyright. Os últimos 4 ou 5 da Bósnia estão nessa situação, um certo user envia as imagens e indica o nome dele como autor, apesar da foto ter assinatura de outros (ainda por cima nunca é o mesmo fotógrafo, há um espanhol, um alemão, etc). :lol:

O moço deve ter tido um mau fim-de-semana e hoje lá se lembrou de me responder, justificando que tinha re-editado a foto pois o edifício estava cortado (quê??), e isso podia levar as pessoas a dar poucos votos, como fazem noutros banners com edifícios em que só aparece uma parte do mesmo (?).
Termina a dizer que agora o banner já não vai ser mostrado. Enfim... Vou sugerir ao autor da imagem que se registe no fórum e mais tarde re-envie ele mesmo o banner se quiser, pois já estou a ver o Jan a rejeitar todos os que eu mandar. Um moderador com tiques vingativos e incapaz de receber uma crítica válida, pois é uma hipocrisia ter em todo o lado a mensagem a dizer "posting policy: respect copyrights" e depois ele mesmo não o fazer. Estamos bem entregues, não se pode dizer nada ao menino pois ele faz birra...


----------



## ERVATUGA

:lol:

Fizeste bem ao dar essa indicação Nuno :yes:

A foto acho que está muito bem, eu também não compreendo :colbert: O Jan se calhar estava a referir-se às cruzes das torres, só pode ser isso!

:cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

NunoMC said:


> Seguindo a mesma estratégia de ter uma imagem relativamente simples e que se foca num só edifício/obra, junto com uma descrição que contém números impressionantes, no próximo *dia 16* não se esqueçam de dar 5 pontos a Mafra e colocar mais uma maravilha de Portugal no top 100. A foto não é minha mas com permissão do autor alterei umas coisitas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Title -* Mafra Palace
> 
> *Location -* Mafra, Portugal
> 
> *Info -* The Mafra National Palace is a Baroque palace-convent located in Mafra, 30km north of Lisbon. Construction began in 1717 and the final details were concluded in 1755 (although most of the construction was finished by 1730). The facade is 232 meters long, and the whole complex covers about 40 square kilometers, with around 1200 rooms. The 110 bells of its carillon weigh 217 tonnes.
> 
> Fun fact: The former royal apartments are situated on the second floor. The king's apartment is situated at one end of the west facade, while the queen's apartment is 220 meters away at the other end. Such was this distance that, when the king left his room towards the room of the queen, this was announced to the queen by the sound of a trumpet.


Pelos vistos o gajo finalmente optou por meter essa foto 

Por isso não se esqueçam de meter 5 estrelas.


----------



## NunoMC

Estranho, por esta não estava mesmo à espera, e isto surge depois das tais fotos que violavam o copyright de pessoas que eu conheço terem sido removidas... Muito bem, assim sendo o Jan subiu muito na minha consideração.


----------



## ERVATUGA

Calma lá Nuno! O gajo pode ter metido o banner de Mafra, mas durante largas horas aquilo estava designado como sendo Jakarta :nuts: :lol:

Podemos até ter perdido pontos por causa disso hno:


----------



## Barragon




----------



## ERVATUGA

O banner de Mafra merecia bem melhor hno:

Cheira-me de que o de hoje vai ficar nos primeiros.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

Não sei se percebi muito bem a ideia deste banner...


----------



## Barragon

Os alemães metem sempre um banner suis generis.


----------



## Barragon

A Sofia é gira


----------



## NunoMC

O banner de hoje é muito bom. 10/10, mais fotos de barracas sff. :yes:


----------



## Lino

nordic humour....
banner de Cucujães, Massamá, Santo António dos Cavaleiros, Rechousa, Cacia? Ou da Conchada?


----------



## ERVATUGA

O de hoje até parece a ponte do Freixo


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Votem aqui:*

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner​


----------



## Barragon

epper:


----------



## Lino

Olhai e votai... Sintra!
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner


----------



## beto_chaves

^^
Não havia foto mais feia para mostar Sintra?! :nuts:


----------



## Barragon

Não é assim tão feia, mas havia muito melhor.

Quem anda a enviar as fotos?


----------



## Cidade_Branca

ERVATUGA said:


> A n°2 ou 4 para mim kay:


IDEM


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho

NunoMC said:


> Para ser sincero não acho o MAAT muito fotogénico para isto dos banners. Nós sabemos como é ao vivo, em videos, etc, e subconscientemente isso afecta a nossa opinião, quem vê pela primeira vez nesse pequeno rectângulo parece uma coisa banal.


Isto.

Eu por exemplo, como não acompanho muito os projetos a sul, vi o edifício pela primeira vez agora nos banners.


----------



## paradise at Tagus

n.° 4 ou a n.° 5 se for editada (um pouco mais de zoom se for possível).

Porém tenho dúvidas que qualquer uma delas alcance uma votação muito elevada.

A fotografia não capta a verdadeira essência do MAAT, ao vivo é muito mais impressionante.


----------



## pai nosso

Nº. 2, 5 ou 7!!


----------



## toniho

4 ou 7 para mim.


----------



## Fern

2, 5 ou 6.

Diogo, dá-se uns dias e depois faz-se a contabilização dos votos. Para abrir uma poll iríamos necessitar de abrir novo thread.


----------



## RuiG21

ERVATUGA said:


> A n°2 ou 4 para mim kay:


A mim estas parecem-me as melhores, mas se calhar abrir uma pool era melhor.


----------



## Barragon

poll.

Podem abrir um thread com uma poll.


----------



## Lino

2, 4 ou 5!


----------



## Barragon

O Header de hoje é sugestivo :lol:


----------



## alentejolover

Barragon said:


> O Header de hoje é sugestivo :lol:


é sexo oral :yes:


----------



## Lino

clico no banner de Lisboa e aparece o da disney...


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1980898


----------



## Barragon

ainda nã é mea note


----------



## Barragon

Então e um de Fátima para o 13 de Maio?


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Barragon said:


> Então e um de Fátima para o 13 de Maio?


Os seus pedidos foram ouvidos! :lol: E que tal?


----------



## daniel322

Está muito vazio, falta aì a malta da tolerância de ponto




(tou a brincar, a foto nem é minha)


----------



## ERVATUGA

Ou uma assim...


----------



## DiogoBaptista

O problema de muitas é que ao cortar não se apanha nada, tinham que ter sido tiradas com alguma distancia.. 

Outras como o daniel apresentou acho que não podem ir visto que não tem qualquer conteúdo arquitectónico relacionado com o forum.


----------



## pai nosso

DiogoBaptista said:


> Os seus pedidos foram ouvidos! :lol: E que tal?



Acho que a administração só "iria da conversa" se desse banner o Santuário estivesse rodeado de skyscrappers!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

5/10


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Hoje.


----------



## Barragon

my love :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

O CB? Felicitações pessoal :applause:


----------



## Barragon

a Cidade Preta :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

BBC? :lol:


----------



## Barragon

BBV :lol:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

:lol:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

O SSC anda inspirado.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

*Salesforce tower*


----------



## ERVATUGA

San Francisco :drool:


----------



## SR-71

Ponta do Sol, Brazil (aparentemente).

Primeira vez há muito, muito, muito tempo (ou se calhar é mesmo a primeira vez) que vejo um _header_ da Madeira no SSC.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Mas isso nem é no Brasil! Estou super triggered !


----------



## Barragon

:rant: o quê ???? Brazil????


----------



## Barragon

está tudo a lembrar-se do where is portugl :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

:dead:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

O SR-71 estava a ser irónico... :lol:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Eles enganaram-se na localização. Vai lá ver: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20171120


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Ja vi.


----------



## Kaiser_90




----------



## DiogoBaptista

^^




DiogoBaptista said:


> Olá Porto! Podem-me agradecer pelo Banner !


----------



## Barragon

:applause:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Muito bonito :yes: :applause:


----------



## SR-71

O autor da fotografia merece todos os elogios.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

OMG Está em 4.58! A continuar assim ficamos no melhor header de sempre no SSC!


----------



## Barragon

no lo creo


----------



## RuiG21

A foto está mesmo muito boa, a 2º melhor header português, apenas atrás da Vasco da Gama.


----------



## Kaiser_90

Portus Cale , a origem de Portugal. Obrigado Vímara Peres.


----------



## Cidade_Branca

*10 de Dezembro de 2017*

^^^^^^^^^^










*ESTAMOS EM PRIMEIRO LUGAR *

^^^^^^^^^^

:applause::applause::applause:​


----------



## Barragon

epper: não acredito


----------



## ERVATUGA

Já baixámos para 4.53 :madwife:

Força Porto :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## paradise at Tagus

^^
Só deveria ser permitido votar no próprio dia em que o banner é lançado.


----------



## ERVATUGA

:yes:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

ERVATUGA said:


> Já baixámos para 4.53 :madwife:
> 
> Força Porto :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


Mesmo assim temos um avanço enorme sobre os seguintes colocados.. :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA

DiogoBaptista said:


> Mesmo assim temos um avanço enorme sobre os seguintes colocados.. :cheers:


4.52 

Cuidado, muito cuidado porque só temos 394 votos enquanto o segundo já teve 975 e o terceiro 998. Ainda vai votar muita gente.

Espero que o Porto aguente :yes:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Para quem ainda não votou, podem ir aqui e dar 5*  

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20171209


----------



## pai nosso




----------



## DiogoBaptista

ERVATUGA said:


> Para quem ainda não votou, podem ir aqui e dar 5*
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20171209


Tudo a criar contas falsas para votar no header! :troll:


----------



## ERVATUGA




----------



## ERVATUGA

4.49 :bash: CRLS!!! :madwife:


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Desceu para o terceiro lugar.

*TOCA A VOTAR !!!*


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Desceu porque andam pessoas a votar no 1(bad) propositadamente..

A moderação deveria fazer algo e esta vergonha devia acabar de vez.. Só deveriam ser contabilizados os votos no próprio dia..


----------



## ERVATUGA

Já sabia que esta merda ía acontecer :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Wtf que aconteceu com o header hoje?


----------



## SR-71

Alguém me explica o banner de hoje?


----------



## ERVATUGA

^^

Já é tradição os alemães fazerem isso pelas festas


----------



## KRX_69

Desta vez meteram a Merkel a fumar um charro :lol:


----------



## Barragon

Muita bom :lol: acertaram na mouche


----------



## ERVATUGA

ERVATUGA said:


> 4.49 :bash: CRLS!!! :madwife:


4.32 :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## ERVATUGA

Merry Christmas :|


----------



## DiogoBaptista

está tudo fdd :hilarious


----------



## ERVATUGA

Continua hoje


----------



## Cidade_Branca

Hoje é sobre Ankara... o Orgulho de Ankara sao aqueles edifícios... :bash:


----------



## lmpanp

Esta mrd é tão má que vale a pena pô-la aqui, mais não seja para memória futura do vómito.

Senhores e Senhoras, Excelentíssimos, eis o banner de Ankara:


----------



## KRX_69

Isso é nas Olaias :lol:


----------



## Barragon

skyscrapercity ?


----------



## RoadsterRunner

lmpanp said:


> Esta mrd é tão má que vale a pena pô-la aqui, mais não seja para memória futura do vómito.
> 
> Senhores e Senhoras, Excelentíssimos, eis o banner de Ankara:


O taveira foi la fazer uma replica de Sto. Antonio dos Cavaleiros?


----------



## ERVATUGA

*Sintra...*


----------



## RuiG21

Está muito boa.


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Cortou bastante..


----------

